# ¿Que especialidad de Ingeniería estudiar?



## paololv16 (Ago 6, 2006)

Como les va, actualmente estoy estudiando una ingeniería en electrónica (de la cual se demasiado poco, y lo que se es solo teoría) pero constantemente me pregunto si realmente vale la pena ya que yo me gradué en una carrera de computación y en la Universidad ya nos dejaron un proyecto (osciladores, circuitos RCL, placas, dispositivos digitales) de hacer una cafetera, y yo ni siquiera se soldar, y los cursos que he llevado hasta ahora (física 2 teoría eléctrica y electromagnética, circuitos r, c, y rc, inductancia) no me ayudan en la construccion y análisis de circuitos, acabo de comenzar el area de electrónica y no se si cambiarme, realmente me atrae lo relacionado con la electrónica y me gustaría aprender pero no se que hacer?
vale la pena realmente para un futuro la electrónica o es mejor otra ingeniería?


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 6, 2006)

En mi poca experiencia te puedo decir que lo que buscan las empresas es el titulo, te da mas ventajas para encontrar trabajo. Aunque hay casos de puestos importantes que son ocupados por tecnicos (que saben aun mas que los ingenieros) no son la mayoria, tipicamente la persona de Recursos Humanos esta buscando papeles que demuestren la universidad y eso es con un titulo de Ingenieria

Por otro lado sii realmente te apasiona la electronica (o cualquier carrera) no requieres ser ing o licenciado para aplicarla... es simplemente estar siempre haciendo experimentos para resolver dudas, y despues aplicarlas a problemas reales


----------



## editronikx (Ago 14, 2006)

yo personalmente soy tecnologo electronico y en la actualidad estoy terminando la ingenieria y te puedo desir que esta carrera es dura y que los que estudiamos o vivimos de esto somos respetados esto no es para todos....te recomiendo la electronica yo encontre trabajo de una soy profesor de electronica y estoy especializado en telefonia celular



editronikx
colombia


----------



## Juaner (Ago 15, 2006)

Yo voy a terminar la carrera de ingeniero electronico y te puedo asegurar q cuando mas te adentres en la misma mas te va a gustar. Es cierto, por lo menos en España q todas las ingenierias tienen una amplificadora base teorica q al principio no entendemos el por qué de la misma pero q nos sirve de base para poder entender los conceptos teorico-prácticos mas avanzados.
Si te gusta lo que estas haciendo no te lo dejes. En mi opinion, vale la pena.


----------



## Ehecatl (Ago 23, 2006)

De entrada, es probable que una empresa te acepte por un papelito que dice que eres tal o cual cosa, pero las empresas no son sitios de beneficencia, si te contratan por un papelito que dice que eres ingeniero en electrónica ( o lo que sea ), t evan a pagar porque resuelvas los problemas que enfrenta un ingeniero en electrónica, e incluso a veces mas que eso.
Por otro lado si después llevar teoría eléctrica y teoría electromagnética aun no sabes analizar un circuito, creo que si deberías revisar si vas para eso, o si estás en la escuela correcta.


----------



## ronyho (Ago 25, 2006)

Bueno a mi me falta el ultimo semestre para terminar la carrera de electronica, y lo que yo pense cuando  ingrese a esta carrera era que una vez terminando saldria sabiendo todo referente a la electronica pero no es asi solo aprendi lo basico, pero tu tienes que poner de tu parte y mucho como quien dice tienes que autoeducarte para que aprendas mas, tienes que experimentar por tu propia cuenta y asi aprenderas mas o seguir algun curso o algo asi.
Claro que la electronica es un poco dura como dice el amigo  editronikx pero si te gusta no se te hace tan dificil solo hecharle ganas, bueno aun no saco mi titulo pero una vez que lo haga quiero especializarme en robotica y posteriormente vere como va mi futuro. 


Saludos....


----------



## Electronicko (Ago 31, 2006)

Estimado, yo creo que uno siempre tiene que hacer lo que le gusta, a veces es cierto que uno se confunde y es muchas veces por inmadurez, en mi caso y producto de la misma estudié otra carrera que no me dejó mas que experiencia personal, ya que en terminos profesionales no me quedó mucho.

Ahora en cambio estoy feliz en electrónica, siento que porque no estudié esto antes si siempre me gustó.

También es verdad que los profesores a veces te llenan de teoría y tu no entiendes absolutamente nada, la especialidad de electrónica es apasionante al menos para mí lo es, pero a la vez es tremendamente difícil, ya que utiliza mucha matemática, física y muchas veces los profesores se limitan solo a pasar la teoría y no a aterrizar aquellos conceptos en la parte práctica.  

Es por eso que desde a poco he juntado plata y me he comprado tester cutin, me armé mi propia fuente y conseguí los elementos básicos para armar mi mini propio laboratorio en cual hago "investigación y desarrollo" a mi manera, aprovecho de aclarar dudas y de calmar aquellos fantasmas que siempre merodean por la mente en lo que a esta materia se refiere.  

Ademas paso la mayor parte del tiempo en la U en los laboratorios haciendo mil cosas que se me ocurren y nuevos desafíos que a diario se sucitan, asi como también aterrizo e interiorizo aquellos conceptos teóricos que suelen ser un tanto etéreos y poco prácticos.  

Como se conoce vulgarmente he aprendido mucho mas "metiendo las manos" que estudiando lo que pasa el profe, he quemado mil cosas y me ha dado varias veces la corriente, le perdi el miedo, pero apredí a respetarla.  Claro eso si que al momento de la pregunta uno debe saber siempre demostrar en terminos matemáticos la parte práctica.


mi humilde opinion

Saludos


----------



## Antonio el Bailarin (Sep 7, 2006)

Yo he terminado la carrera y ahora soy director ejecutivo. No veo nada de electronica y por eso tengo mi taller de aficionado y me meto en estos foros.

Te cuento: El primer año en las carreras sabes bien q son para desmoralizar y hacer una selección.
El segundo año se empiezan a tocar muchas cosas pero no da tiempo a profundizar.
El tercer año, se ven cosas digitales y mucha programación, es el finiquito.

Esto en la ingeniería tecnica de telecomunicaciones especialidad de sistemas electronicos (España).
En todos los casos, la analógica no es más q la de un FP. Por eso, el primer año es completamente desmoralizante. Yo entre "NULL" en electrónica y fuí autodidacta al principio.
Date tiempo, pq al principio es muy aburrido por lo q te he dicho, selección, pero al q le gusta la electrónica, cuando la carrera se coge, es una maravilla. Se aprende mucho, pero a nivel real, q pasa por los componentes, qué hacen, por qué...
Las niñas, en este punto se pierden y se lo aprenden de memoria, los electronicos, lo comprenden, los q necesitan el titulo se juntan con las niñas.
Quiero decirte que la carrera de Ingenieria tecnica de telecomunicaciones esp. Sist.Electronicos, tiene mucha carga en practicas, pero realmente las practicas no profundizan ya que no da tiempo. 3 años de carrera y más de 12h de prácticas por asignatura. El tiempo real está en 5 años, yo tardé eso y 3 años para el proyecto (cambié 2 veces de proyecto).
Yo no soldé mas q 1 vez en la carrera y te puedo decir a dia de hoy q seguro q tú sueldas mejor q yo, pero en cuanto a ingeniería, aprendí mucho. El resto lo aprendí en practicas en la empresa, primero una de micros, con lo q me dí de golpe en aplicaciones reales y sus problemas (lo mejor para aprender) y luego en una empresa muy importante de potencia en Alemania.
Lo más importante es la empresa real, está claro, pero mientras se trabaja, se pierde "la onda", por tanto, mi consejo es q hagas la carrera y aprendas todo lo q puedas, pq aprenderás y luego con tus dos carreras, no busques trabajo, montate una empresa o ponte en contacto conmigo.

Saludos.


----------



## Antonio el Bailarin (Sep 7, 2006)

PD: hablan de matemáticas, fisica...
eso es solo para los examenes. Cuando diseñas, el 90% de las veces es la ley de ohm y derivados. Si quiere alguien que me lo discuta, pero con pruebas y un esquema delante. Salvo los filtros, q nadie los calcula y si son pasivos los copia, si son activos los saca de www.hardwarebook.net (jejeje).

Lo dicho, en electronica, solo hay q saber usar la cabeza, no para calcular sino para imaginarse la corriente (los electrones al reves) circulando por esos túneles y obstáculos.

Saludos.


----------



## maunix (Sep 7, 2006)

paololv16, tus dudas son las que hemos tenido todos alguna vez.  No solo los que estudian ingeniería electrónica sino cualquier carrera universitaria... nos preguntamos ¿vale la pena estudiar? 

Esto se debe a muchar razones, de hecho el secreto del éxito no siempre está en estudiar, a veces solo con una cara bonita puedes hacer fortunas...   

El estudio te 'ahorra tiempo', si es que estudias un tema relacionado a lo que te piensas dedicar más adelante.  El no estudiar, te hace que todo sea mas empírico, más "prueba y error"... más lento.  Es como querer descubrir tú mismo el aprender a multiplicar o bien que te lo enseñe alguien... la universidad es lo mismo.

La universidad no te hará un genio si no lo eres, ni te hará un inútil si no lo eres... La universidad te bombardeará con muchos conocimientos, en general más o bien organizados para que puedas luego... hacer tus armas para trabajar en lo que es tu pasión.

En mi caso personal, me dedico casi con exclusividad al software en PC y al firmware, todo relacionado con aplicaciones de control.

Tooodo lo que se de programación, lo aprendí autodidácticamente, leyendo libros, practicando, etc.  Pero he aquí una cosa... para desarrollar sistemas embebidos, me ha sido de muchisima utilidad todo lo que sé de electrónica, saber interpretar hojas de datos, timings, respuecta espectral, filtros digitales, sistemas de comunicación, interconectar diferentes protocolos a nivel de software y hardware... etc etc... todo eso se lo debo a la electrónica.

Saber elegir qué IC usar y cual no... es porque sé electrónica.

No todo es ley de ohm... realmente disciento con Antonio en ese punto aunque es cierto que cuando trabajas, ya no haces cálculos a 400 decimales las 24 hs, pero sí te puedo decir que usas software de simulación que sí hace esos cálculos y no haber hecho nunca los cálculos a mano te puede llevar a que tengas un error de "intepretación".

Armar un circuito sacado de una revista, te puede sacar del paso pero no te ayudará en nada cuando "tengas problemas" y no sepas como resolverlos.  Conozco muchos ingenieros que solo copian y a la hora de que las cosas no funcionan, no saben mas que apagar o encender el equipo a ver si todo se soluciona o bien se dedican a echarle la culpa a otro.

Saber como funciona algo, te hace "libre", libre de poder diseñar, modificar, acomodar, verificar un circuito, sistema u otra cosa.

No me imagino por ejemplo a alguien diseñando un sistema de control para controlar un motor trifásico a torque constante... solamente con prueba y error o copiando un circuito de una revista.

Sigue estudiando!, no te arrepentirás.  La electrónica es el futuro y de eso ya no te debieran  caber dudas.  Siempre habrá trabajo para un ingeniero electrónico, mejor o peor pago, pero siempre lo habrá...


----------



## Antonio el Bailarin (Sep 7, 2006)

Mauricio,
aunque apoyo 100% tus primeros parrafos y alucino si haces sistemas embebidos (no sé a que llamas sistemas embebidos, aqui en España llamamos a esos PC104, a los kontron..., no a un Z80 con una RAM, jajaja), dudo mucho q apliques matemática en la electrónica. Lo siento, NO ME LO CREO.
Salvo el calculo de tiempos de filtros y cosas así, en lo q dices q te dedicas, no hay q usar las matemáticas en la parte de hardware. En serio, no me lo creo, tambien he diseñado placas por encima de 100Mhz, con CPLDs de Xilinx y calculos 0. Otra cosa es q trabajes con audio o señales con mucha información, entonces lo q tratas es la información matemáticamente, pero dudo que analógicamente.
Dudo q para el calculo de ningun componente, ganancia o división, suma o resta, nadie haya utilizado 400 DECIMALES. Es q ni dos, empezando porque todo tiene una toleracia y un comportamiento impredecible pero podemos calcular el peor caso con el pspice, no?

No cuela, las matematicas para los programadores, q para eso están. JAJAJA. Para los electronicos el INGENIO.
Y ya para terminar, respecto a lo de saber elegir el chip. Tambien discrepo contigo.
Yo NUNCA aseguraré q he cogido el mejor chip, por varias razones:
- economía, disponibilidad, continuidad.... (las tipicas que toma el ingeniero)
- servicio, facilidad de busqueda, descuentos, muestras (las tipicas que toma el dept. de compras)
- conocimiento del chip (diseñador).

Yo es q vendo chips, y no me valen los cuentos, de EL MEJOR. Lo primero q se mira es el precio, ni siquiera la función, si se puede realizar la funcion por medio de otro metodo más economico para no usar un chip, se hace.
Segundo, disponibilidad. Cuando se compran los chips se quieren para ayer, no las 6 semanas q da de plazo China.
Tercero, continuidad. Si van a sacar versiones mejoradas, compatibles, si se va a seguir la produccion del chip.
Cuarto, servicio. Por ejemplo, yo siempre busco en el primer sitio MAXIM. Pq si pido hoy muestras, pasado mañana las tengo y gratis. Analog Devices, National, Microchip, tienen muy buen servicio técnico. Vale la pena trabajar con ellos.
Quinto, facilidad de busqueda. Si no es facil de encontrar, puede q no lo vea y se me escape la oportunidad de elegir el mejor chip del mercado.
Sexto, descuentos. Hay q diseñar intentando repetir el máximo numero de partes sustituyendo a otras, así se pide más cantidad y se obtienen mejores descuentos.
Septimo, muestras. Lo pruebo, funciona, me olvido del tema.
Octavo, conocimiento. Es lo primero q aplicamos, para empezar a buscar, pero entonces no elegimos EL MEJOR, elegimos el que conocemos para no calentarnos la cabeza.

¿O no te ha ido ningun comercial "recomendandote" el uso de una marca especifica?
Por algo será.


----------



## Electronicko (Sep 7, 2006)

Antonio el Bailarin dijo:
			
		

> Lo dicho, en electronica, solo hay q saber usar la cabeza, no para calcular sino para imaginarse la corriente (los electrones al reves) circulando por esos túneles y obstáculos.
> 
> Saludos.



Muy cierto amigo, yo he diseñado varios sistemas electrónicos y si bien es cierto la matemática y el cálculo son un complemento para obtener ciertos resultados, la mayor parte del tiempo logro mis diseños gracias a la imaginación.

Cuando me titule me contactaré contigo para ver si podemos montar una empresa en conjunto y trabajar en el área, ya que aquí en Chile los ingenieros terminan en areas administrativas y cosas parecidas, realizando funciones desligadas 100% de la especialidad, lo que al menos para mí es denigrante.  A veces los técnicos saben más de electrónica que los mismos ingenieros, pero el ingeniero está donde está por el título, aunque de electrónica no vea nada.  Pero bueno en todas partes se cuecen abas hay de todo en la vida, también hay ingenieros muy preparados y es por eso que a personas como esas se les debería fomentar la cultura de la I+D para no olvidarse de ciertos fundamentos.


----------



## maunix (Sep 7, 2006)

Antonio, me parece bien que opines , pero te pido que no hables sobre lo que no conoces. 
 

No me la paso haciendo cálculos de física, sino sería un calculista o un físico, pero tampoco es que hago V/R = I y con eso hago mi trabajo así sin más.

Tampoco me la paso diseñando a ojo y tirando código después de fumar un cigarrillo a ver "qué sale".

La ingeniería consta de muchas partes, no todo es cálculo pero sí mucho es idoneidad, estudio previo y demás.

No me parece que la electrónica sea para ser creativo como ser un hippie.  No me creo eso de que conectas cualquier cosa 'creativamente' y "sale algo".  Hay que saber.  Mi hobbie es la música y el "crear temas musicales" dista bastante del trabajar con electrónica.

La matemática, la física y demás materias ayudan a desarrollar una forma de resolver problemas, a tener una metodología de trabajo (aunque esto en realidad uno lo aprende luego)

Para muchas cosas hay que calcular y diseñar.

Dime ¿cómo haces un algoritmo de control de un motor sin calcular nada? sin hacer la función de transferencia del sistema? ¿Cómo te fijas si el sistema oscilará o no, a ojo?

En mi país y en los paises de habla inglesa, EMBEDDED DESIGNS se refiere a un hardware diseñado por tu mismo (o bien adquirido como una PC-104) para hacer algo, una automatización, un control, etc.

Hay libros enteros relativos al tema, pero pensar en sistemas embebidos como una PC-104 es realmente acotar el problema o enfocarse en "un sistema embebido".

Cuando diseño, pienso en el hoy , en el mañana, en ayer y en el tiempo de desarrollo.  No decide un solo parámetro como dices tu "precio y disponibilidad".  En donde trabajo, se hacen amplificador para empresas celulares y ahí, no puedes usar "el chino a 6 semanas", tal vez debas usar el Alemán a 16 semanas y que cueste 4 veces más!.  

Los software de simulación son bien reales, no los inventé yo, se usan y se seguirán usando.  

Uno puede acomodar las variables y valores de los componentes, en función de lo que uno conoce por haber hecho cálculos similares "a mano" en otras oportunidades.

Es un tema interesante pero para charlar en una mesa de café, el diseñar cosas embebidas te permite tener un criterio amplio.  Si tu cliente quiere algo barato, rápido y por miles, probablemente elijas el chino.  Si tu cliente quiere algo bueno, fiable y que funcione 24hs x 365 días... ahí diseñaras con otro criterio y no con el de la tienda de la esquina que solo tiene Leds y un par de 555 como 'rarezas'.

Saludos


----------



## Ing_fabian (Oct 25, 2006)

Te dire algo que nadie quiere aceptar.....En realidad nos contratan (cuando menos en México), no tanto por los conocimientos que podamos tener; sino más bien por la domesticación que implica ser ingeniero. 

En cuanto a si es o no bueno estudiarla te dire que vas por el mejor camino posible. No te dire yo ago esto y aquello y lo demás. Pero te recomiendo que trabajes un poco antes de pensar en estudiar una Maestría.


----------



## paololv16 (Nov 2, 2006)

La verdad es que es una carrera bastante interesante y de un amplio conocimiento ya que nunca podes saberlo todo, un tanto el problema en mi caso son los benditos catedráticos, es cierto que la Universidad ya no es el colegio pero de verdad hay veces que cuesta entender! Yo se que la mayoría de aquí lo que aprendieron no fue precisamente en la escuela, como puedo mejorar mis métodos de aprendizaje? que necesito saber para empezar con el diseño de circuitos, porque eso de ser ingeniero que copia circuitos no es lo mio!


----------



## The_Master_Col (Nov 11, 2006)

En lo personal amo la electronica, cuando comence a estudiarla lo hice por probar, no tenia la mas remota idea de que se trataba pero cada dia que pasa siento mas y mas que esto es lo mio. Pero no se la recomiendo a nadie que no este seguro porque para que yo llegara a quererla tanto tube que hacer varios examenes de conciencia y mirar muchas posibilidades. Ahora eso de que no sabes soldar no es tan grave, si estudias ingenieria yo creo que en ninguna universidad del mundo (corrijanme si me equivoco) te van a enseñar a soldar, ese es un conocimiento que como muchos otros tendras que adquirir por cuenta propia.

Como consejo te digo, siente a pensarlo con calma, si de verdad esto es lo que quieres moveras cielo y tierra para poder realizar ese proyecto y cualquier otro, solo hay que ir mas alla y sino es lo tuyo no hay problema busca en lo eres bueno y explotalo.


----------



## sulfuroh (Abr 9, 2007)

Buenas a todos, soy estudiante de Ingeniería Tecnica Industrial especializada en Electrónica.
Mi intención es seguir estudiando el segundo ciclo (4º y 5º), sin embargo tengo dos opciones a elegir: INGENIERO EN AUTOMÁTICA Y ELECTRÓNICA INDUSTRIAL o INGENIERO ELECTRÓNICA INDUSTRIAL.

Al parecer la primera opción va mas encaminada ha la modelizacion de procesos, la robótica, es decir, la parte mas "informática" de la electrónica.
La segunda opción parece ser mas genérica.

Me gustaría que me informaciónrmaseis de todo lo que sabeis acerca de estas dos opciones y cual me sería mas recomendable escojer teniendo en cuenta la salida laboral, su dificultad etc.

Un saludo


----------



## hawk360 (Abr 9, 2007)

Yo también estoy como tu!! Aunque creo que estoy más decantado a hacer automática estoy abierto a sugerencias, opiniones y experiencias!!!


----------



## capitanp (Abr 9, 2007)

informática, me vuelven loco las informáticas...


----------



## hawk360 (Abr 10, 2007)

Lo he estado mirando y creo que desde la tecnica industrial no se puede pasar al segundo ciclo de informática.


----------



## MaMu (Abr 10, 2007)

capitanp dijo:
			
		

> informática me vuelven loco las informáticas



JejajJAjuaujJAjuAjjeje


----------



## sulfuroh (Abr 10, 2007)

No nos equivoquemos, lo que he puesto es que la carrera de AUTOMÁTICA Y ELECTRÓNICA parece ser que atiende mas a la parte de automatización , informática industrial...no que despues de la tecnica me vaya a pasar a la de informática.

Asi que lo dicho, si alguien sabe algo de estas carreras de segundo ciclo para hacer despues de la tecnica industrial especializada en electrónica que nos cuente.


----------



## hawk360 (Abr 10, 2007)

Bueno yo esque estoy manejando mas opciones. JEJEJE!!


----------



## vinnymoy (Ene 10, 2008)

Una duda no tanto de electrónica sino más bien un consejo. Me encuentro a un nivel de escoger mi especialidad en la universidad, ¿cuál creen que sea mejor? ¿Electrónica en Telecomunicaciones o en Control y Automatización? A mejor me refiero en posibilidades de trabajo y eso.


----------



## JulioVoltio (Ene 11, 2008)

Todo depende de que te interese mas yo estudio ingenieria civil electronica y tambien tenemos que escoger una mencion, pero tanto control como telecomunicaciones tiene amplio campo el control se aplica a todos los sectores productivos desde mineras hasta empresas mas comunes y las telecomunicaciones para que decir es en lo que se mueve el mundo ahora asi que opta por lo que mas te guste eso te recomendaria asi si despues trabajas estaras en algo que verdaderamente te gusta eso po saludos.


----------



## seba522559 (Ago 18, 2008)

Hola soy estudiante de ingenieria de electronica 
Me gustaria saber que area es recomendable seguir ya que para el proximo año espero terminar la carrera y no tengo muy claro por que area especializarme, de las areas q conozco son: telecomunicaciones, automatizacion, robotica, instrumentacion,...
Espero comentarios!


----------



## darkpipe (Ago 19, 2008)

Me parece que telecomunicaciones por lo que esta en el auge la podrias aprovechar mucho.


----------



## chalo_gomu (Ago 19, 2008)

Hola, soy estudiante de ingenieria electronica, y estoy buscando temas para poder empezar mi tesis, la verdad estoy un poco perdido y me gustaria si me pudiesen ayudar a encontrar uno. Las areas q mas me gustan son  teleco y control, espero sus respuestas  gracias.


----------



## darkpipe (Ago 19, 2008)

chalo_gomu dijo:
			
		

> Hola, soy estudiante de ingenieria electronica, y estoy buscando temas para poder empezar mi tesis, la verdad estoy un poco perdido y me gustaria si me pudiesen ayudar a encontrar uno. Las areas q mas me gustan son  teleco y control, espero sus respuestas  gracias.



Pues como tu mismo lo dices te gusta telecomunicaciones puede ser un buen tema no se telecomunicaciones inalambricas las nuevas, pues no se mucho pero una idea podria ser esa.


----------



## Adán González (Nov 21, 2008)

Que si vale la pena estudiar ingeniería electrónica? ¡Claro que vale la pena!...
     El dilema esta en el nivel. Aquí en Guate, existen Universidades de todos colores y sabores, todo depende del bolsillo y el razonamiento abstracto. Es complicado llegar a la "U" sin una buena base por ejemplo: perito en electrónica, bachiller en electrónica o por excelencia CAP en electrónica industrial (Intecap). Si se le "hace ganas" a la "U" a  largo plazo se logrará el objetivo pero se debe contar con la vocación para disfrutar el aprendizaje y no sufrir con tanta duda. Yo recomendaría a los aspirantes a esta especialidad que primero cursen en Intecap el curso de electrónica industrial par llegar bien "platicados" y cuando estén en la "U" háganse los babosos por que hay cada auxiliar de cátedra con una cantidad de baja estima y frustación que se refleja en las notas de los estudiantes. Es mejor llegar a la "U" ya "iniciado". En todo caso recuerden que: Ser ingeniero electrónico no es cualquier cosa, es indispensable pagar un alto precio neuronal para pertenecer a esta élite. ¿Estan dispuestos a pagar el precio?...


----------



## 15584104 (Nov 21, 2008)

los ingenieros siempre estan un paso mas adelante que todos: tecnicos, etc


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 21, 2008)

15584104 dijo:
			
		

> los ingenieros siempre estan un paso mas adelante que todos: tecnicos, etc



Te invito a que leas esta discusión, te seguro que después pensaras diferente.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about147.html

Saludos.


----------



## Gradmaster (Nov 22, 2008)

Yo soy TSU en electronica y automatixzacion, se que no es una licenciatura en ingenieria pero si una ingenieria tecnica, y no solo esas dudas pasan en la licenciatura, tambien al incio uno se hace las mismas preguntas, pero al final uno descubre que no es lo que te puedan enseñar en la escuela, sino lo que tu puedas aprender lo que realmente importa, sino sabes soldar como tu mencionas, por que no has intentado aprender por tu cuenta, y sino sabes sobre algun tema, hay mucha información en los libros e internet que te pueden servir, el titulo es un extra, considera lo que te menciono.

hechale ganas y exito.


----------



## chucky.122 (Ago 28, 2009)

hola amigos del foro bueno se que aqui se encuentran muchos estudiantes, profesores,genios de todo, eso lo tengo bien en claro bueno los que le vengo a pedir son sugerencias de cada uno de ustedes.
Les paso a comentar este año termino la secundaria (3º año polimodal) y me recibo de tecnico en electronica con orientacion a automatizacion y control y no tengo bien en claro lo que puedo llegar a seguir estudiando estoy muy mariado en las carreras y me gustaria seguir algo que obiamente se refiera a la electronica, no tengo bien definido las carreras que hay y cuales son las mejores para seguir,yo vivo aca en argentina gran buenos aires ciudad de boulogne partido de san isidro y hay muchas variedades....bueno los que les pido a ustedes es que me recomienden una carrera mas o menos para seguir ¿cual elegirian ustedes?... yo no tengo mucha idea y estoy entre varias mas alla de que me digan "segui lo que a vos te guste" pero bueno les pido que tiren ideas para poder facilitar lo que realmente quiero hacer (tambien si alguien sabe como que trabajo podria entrar con el titulo que tenga que me lo hagan saber) bueno nada espero sus opiniones y muchas gracias por escuchar.
aguante. (f.d.e)


----------



## popue (Ago 29, 2009)

esudia una ingenieria en electronica soi nuevo en la carrera eso si es dificil pero vale la pane


----------



## DANYS (Ago 29, 2009)

bueno puedes estudiar ingenieria electronica, recuerda que la ingenieria electronica tiene sus ramas de especialidad como telecomunicacione, electronica en computacion o ingenieria electronica de control,,, te sugiero investigues algo sobre estas ramas a ver cual te gusta


----------



## hona (Sep 4, 2009)

como estudiante avanzado de ing electronica en la utn frm(facultad regional mendoza),puedo decirte que es una carrera bastante interesante. eso si, no esperes ver un solo transistor o diodo hasta 3er año mas o menos. yo cuando entre,pense que de entrada comenzaria con los laboratorios,pero no fue asi. los primeros años ves mucho analisis matematico,y mucha fisica,mas que otras ingenierias.luego te vas metiendo de a poco,y descubris estudiando,todos los fenomenos que en la secundaria no tenian explicacion aparente.si decides seguir ing. debes tener claro que vas a tener que ESTUDIAR, dependiendo de la capacidad de tu cabeza vas a tener que estar varias horas por dia sentado estudiando.pero el esfuerzo vale la pena.yo realmente te recomiendo la carrera. yyy a estudiar!!!!!

pd: particularmente a mi ,me paso que sali de la secundaria recibido de tecnico en electronica,y la verdad es que no estudiaba casi nada , era pura joda y siempre tuve buenas notas. luego en la facultad quise hacer lo mismo y me choque contra una pared a 200 km/h. con este mensaje no quiero desalentarte,solo te comento el perfil que debes tener para mantenerte en la facu y para recibirte. te recomiendo que si estas terminando la secundaria, empieces un pre lo mas antes posible. para entrar y no perder un año. yo lo perdi.....si tenes mas dudas sobre la carrera avisame y te comento mas......chau.


----------



## Nepper (Sep 9, 2009)

La cosa es simple, no existe ninguna formula del éxito, si haces esto es porque te gusta, o no, solo por es sueldo.... toadas las ingenierías tendrán algo que no te guste y algo que te apasiona.
Si elegís entre ingenierías te conviene elegír entre Electrónica y Electromecánica... electrónica porque habarca informática, comunicaciónes, instrumentos, automatización y es una excelente base a Todas las ciencias, de esta forma como electrónico podés programar PLC, Pic, hacer la modificación que quieras para una linea de producción... pero a su vez la Ing en electrónica es mas tirando a oficina, pero no nescesariamente...
La electromecánica si es más a industrias.... si te gustaría ser el jefe supremo en la fábrica y que digan, este flaco sabe, el otro día se arregló el panel golpeando los contactores, entonces te conviene Electromecánica... o si no te gusta estár en planta, hacete Ing industrial... o si no, empesá a trabajar y observá ahí el trabajo mas rentable, o el que te guste...
Un amigo se metío en Ing electromecánica porque salió de un técnico mecánico, pero por temas de laburo, se puso a trabajar en una empresa telefónica, vió que sus jefes se la pasan bien, y al ver las tecnologías, se impresionó, luego de las vacaciones nos encontramos y me comenta que se pasó a telecomunicaciones... o sea, es toda la guía que te podemos dar... quiero decir que nosotros te podémos ayudar a ver las señales, pero el camino lo tenés que elegir vos...
Lo mejor es, tirate a una que "te guste", si todo bien, continuas, si todo mal, te cambias.... simple....


----------



## 20deoctubre (Jul 21, 2010)

Un saludo abro este tema para preguntarles sus opiniones acerca de que rama de la electronica consideran que es la mejor pagada ?
Electronica de potencia, Telecomunicaciones, Control ? Otra ???


----------



## elbrujo (Jul 21, 2010)

Porque quedarse con una sola cuando se pueden ejercer todas? Si queres elegir una sola, tenes que ver en que mercado laboral te vas a manejar. La electronica es siempre la misma, lo que cambia es la aplicacion. Por ejemplo si desarrollas un equipo de audio vas a competir con todo el mercado de audio donde estara regulado el valor final por ende tu rentabilidad. Si desarrollas un sistema de medicion y control (telecontrol, telemedicion) para el mercado petrolero, el valor de mercado es superior por ende la rentabilidad es superior.. y asi cuanto mas exclusivo es el desarrollo o la aplicacion mas caro es.. en el mercado de la medicina por ejemplo un equipo por mas basico que sea, son caros en comparacion de ese mismo circuito aplicado en otra solucion similar..


----------



## ralcesar (Jul 21, 2010)

Considerando trabajos normales, no un diseño exclusivo a pedido y medida de una empresa, la que mas paga son las telecomunicaciones.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 21, 2010)

yo se , hay una rama que es la mejor.
esperen que la busco.
lo se por que conozco a un ingeniero electronico que dedico un monton de años a boludeces y nada.........
pero luego se metio en un area que si le dejaba $$.

ahora lo busco y lo pongo .

http://www.joseramonmartinez.com/2007/03/21/las-vacaciones-de-mr-bean/

http://www.taringa.net/posts/tv-peliculas-series/1753514/Mr-Bean,-megapost-de-el-mas-Grande.html

tenes que leer lso demas post, como vas a venir a preguntar eso?? 
"cual deja mas plata".
metete en politica !!!!!
te falta pasion, amor, la electronica es eso: pasion, sino .....no va.

(viste cuando te preguntan : "y es linda la piba esa " ????
y respondees:
es muy simpatica " ))....,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## penrico (Jul 21, 2010)

Si bien, no es necesario ser electrónico para ejercerlo. La industria, requiere de automatismos, con diseños de tableros electricos, con PLC, sensores ,etc. 

Este rubro es muy buen pago. Lo malo es la urgencia. Ya que normalmente los electrónicos trabajan para diseños de líineas de producción, las cuales no pueden detenerse por ninguna causa. Eso mete una presión muy grande. Por supuesto tiene su precio: El valor hora que se paga es alto, y la salud de los ingenieros es corta.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 21, 2010)

penrico dijo:


> Si bien, no es necesario ser electrónico para ejercerlo. .



que gran verdad...............la cual da a replantearse unas cuantas cosas.
me acuerdo cunando hice publicidad acerca de reparacion de equipos variso industriales.
me caia cada pescado.......recuerdo uno que me trajo al taller TODO el aparato ese que es para detectar si alguien entra con algo metalico a un boliche.
el "tecnico" por lo que hable con el era...............impresentable.
si siquiera sabia probarlo.
le explique un par de cosas yse lo llevo, ni me dejo revisarlo, como "lo avive" en ciertos temas y que quizas no lo estaba probando correctamente  se lo llevo en seguida, no sea cosa que yo lo engañe ..........penso que todos eran como el .
la cosa es que ese flaco sabia tanto de electronica como la cotorra que hay en la veterinaria de la vuelta de mi casa.
ese aparato, era un mueble de madera, , lo trajo entero en un flete, apenas entro por la puerta.
y el loco ese ........si le pedis un curriculum real:
disk jokey.
consumidor d eestupefacientes y articulos de pinturerias (solventes y demas) .
vago.
chanta
ycon un master en caradura.

y buejh.........tiene trabajo, y bastante.
convence y busca quien le solucione el problema.

y otros , tecnicos de AÑOS no dire en que , pero el tipo onda experto me dice que se especializa en las marcas que hay poco, que no tienen service, por que dejan mucha $$ , pero no entiende un pomo, busca quien le solucione.

que mundo este chicos.
la electronica es para hooby o para ser el salame que le repara el equipo al vivo.
y el vivo es el que le cobra al dueño.


industria...............dificil, no voy a entar mas en eso pero dificil.
¿ no averiguaron acerca de ginecologia ???


----------



## Pedroalh (Jul 21, 2010)

Esa si que es buena ciencia creo que la mejor,aunque para eso mejor tener una clientela joven jajaja


----------



## fernandob (Jul 21, 2010)

si, ginecologo de jovencitas-
o asociarse a algun profesor veterano y profesional, y a ese les pasas las viejas y las que no se bañan. 

"rama mejor pagada " 
mejor pagada !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
PIENSEN : que precio le ponen a lo que planean hacer en lso proximos 30 años de sus vidas ??? 

de verdad: PIENSEN.
si tienen una oportunidad de ir a surfear al caribe, o de estudiar oceanografia y ir a bucear.
o hacer peliculas porno, o si les gusta la aviacion o antropologia, no se .
o estar todo el dia en un taller (laboratorio para los de alcurnia  ) .


----------



## 20deoctubre (Jul 21, 2010)

Y a que vienen todos esos comentarios ??? En que laboras tu pues ? no entiendo tanto show que haces cuando es una pregunta normal estoy por terminar la carrera y no estoy seguro si dedicarme a el disenio analogico o al area de control, por eso queria una orientacion en base a como son pagadas esas areas, siempre es interesante saber la opinion de los demas, casi siempre.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 21, 2010)

bueno, no te lo puse para ofenderte.
asi que no le veo la histeria.
y si querias que "te orienten en la vida" va otra sorpresa:
quien sabe donde hay $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ no suele decirlo, crees que quienes se acomodaron en un ambito bien pago querran una marejada de competencia  o sea mano de obra joven y mas barata ??? .

asi que , espero que mientras estuviste estudiando ademas de haber aprendido electronica te hayas hecho VIVO, por que lo necesitaras en el mundo real.
ademas de un poco mas de amabilidad, tolerancia y buena onda.


----------



## 20deoctubre (Jul 21, 2010)

jajaja no ntp hay que saber llevarla con todos, no hay histeria ni al caso ntp. Pero por tus comentarios me hiciste pensar que te ofendio la pregunta o algo asi, solo queria saber opiniones de  otras personas. Por que no estoy seguro en que especializarme y pues como me gustan igual las dos areas pues siempre es interesante voltear  a ver un poco lo economico tambien.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 21, 2010)

me alegra.
como creo que dije todo depnde de tu zona y de las vueltas que la vida te de.
mas que saber electronica es SER VIVO (y tener suerte) .

he conocido a tipos que saben mucho y estan siempre por el peso ($) .
la plata va mas bien por la viveza y la suerte.
luego las areas que hay o no donde vives , eso lo ves mirando empleos. oncluso peguntando a lso profesores que tienen trabajos afuera de la facu.

un saludo


----------



## armandolopezmx (Jul 22, 2010)

mira, yo diria que si te gustan las dos,  mejor investiges en tu region, de que hay mas trabajo...  porque de que sirve que un especialidad deje mucha lana, si no hay una plaza disponible.


----------



## sony (Jul 22, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> me alegra.
> como creo que dije todo depnde de tu zona y de las vueltas que la vida te de.
> mas que saber electronica es SER VIVO (y tener suerte) .
> 
> ...


esa parte que mensionas de ser vivo  o la vivesa tambien es muy importante fernado por que me a tocado ver personas que saben mucho sobre electronica pero que no ocupan cargos importantes por que no son vivos y ay personas que no tienen mucho estudio. o no saben mucho y ocupan muy buenos cargos ganando muy buen dinero, yo lo relaciono a eso que son personas muy vivas y saben como ganarse  alos jefes, eso pasa mucho en la industria aqui en mexico ,como decimos aqui en mexico  son personas muy labiosas.
ahora ay que ver eso, donde se aprende a ser vivo fernando?..


----------



## fernandob (Jul 22, 2010)

viveza y suerte.

solo sean analiticos:
de la vida , la que les toco y la que le toca a otros:

1 -- el mercado es muy HDP , no es amable y no ls espera con lso brazos abiertos:
cuando salen de la facultad peinaditos y con el titulo y mucha teoria , les dicen :
vos no tenes experiencia.
para pagarte menos.
cuando ya sos grande y tenes experiencia te miran con cara de culo por que cobras mucho, pero eso pasa rapido, y guau de no quedarse sin trabajo.
por que sera sun genio de la teoria y de la experiencia pero :
estamso buscando gente joven, o ya sos grande para tomarte.:enfadado::enfadado:

2 -- el camino de la vida:
cuando salis de los estudios no tenes 15 empresas en una pasarela que te muestran sus "dotes" y te tientan con tu futuro, no .
la realidad es que salis a buscar trabajo y entras EN EL QUE TE ACEPTAN.
dejas muchos curriculums y cuando en uno te toman ahi vas.
NO ELEGIS.
y ese sera muy posiblemente tu camino por que adquiriras experiencia de eso.
uno que trabajo 10 años en telefonica y luego lo despidieron no va a ponerse a buscar en control industial.
no ?? 

asi que , en general uno sale sabiendo de todo por que no sabe que es lo que hara.

solo muy pocos, muy muy pocos anailzan lo que puse antes y si: ELIJEN ELLOS.



(PD: yo en mi epoca no lo sabia, no lo analice tampoco ) .

3 -- la ecuacion de ley de ohm es asi: i = V /R
sencilla: una es directamente proprcional y la otra es inversamente proporcional.
asi es el trabajo.
si se ponen a trabajar en reparacion de computadoras hogareñas tendran trabajo todos lso dias, pero cobraran poco en cada uno .
si se ponen a trabajar en reparacion de satelites, ovnis y transbordadres espaciales les caera muy poco trabajo, salvo que entren en la NASA que es tan factible como que terminen en el proximo mundial de futbol como Numero 10 de la seleccion , pero cuando les cae una ...pues que se forran.

lo de la industria es asi tambien, hay de todo y tiene sus vueltas, no es facil entrar, ni hacerse una clientela, y si trabanan en una empresa, .........lo que es:
en una empresa siempre las ganancias son para sus jefes y lso demas son EMPLEADOS.


si tuviese que dar un consejo a alguien con estudios universitarios y que no le importa mas que trabajar en lo suyo y hacer $$ :
sistemas y bancos .


----------



## penrico (Jul 22, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> viveza y suerte.
> 
> 
> y ese sera muy posiblemente tu camino por que adquiriras experiencia de eso.
> ...



No estoy de acuerdo, para tener exito, hay que ser abiertos,  estar todo el tiempo estudiando y aprendiendo cosas nuevas. Yo trabajé 9 años en telefonía, y me trabajo consecutivo siguiente fue una empresa industrial por 3 años mas. Y ahora, estoy en la industria aeroespacial.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 22, 2010)

penrico dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo, para tener exito, hay que ser abiertos,  estar todo el tiempo estudiando y aprendiendo cosas nuevas. Yo trabajé 9 años en telefonía, y me trabajo consecutivo siguiente fue una empresa industrial por 3 años mas. Y ahora, estoy en la industria aeroespacial.



vos no estas de acuerdo y contas TU experiencia, pero deberias saber que cuando se habla de algo asi, generico se intenta pensar en la mayoria de la gente que uno conoce, las que pasaron por tu vida.

TU caso es TU caso.
y mi caso es mi caso.
yo estoy bastante tranquilo y bien en mi trabajo , pero no pierdo de vista al mundo que me rodea y a la gente que conozco.

si lees todo veras que digo que es esto UN CAMINO, y no cortito, no es cosa de pensar que uno sale de el colegio o la facu . y tiene una vidriera donde elegir.
la mayoria de la gente que conozco si entran en un trabajo y no tienen inconvenientes en el ..pues siguen el resto de su vida con lo mismo.
si dejaste el trabajo y no eres un ingeniero muy activo  entonces intentaras aprovechar las ventajas que tienes (algo logico y razonable) yeso es la experiencia que ya posees.

si dejas un trabajo de 9 años y pasas a otra cosa es o por que se te dio o por que lo buscaste, decidiste cambiar.
en fin.
no creo que sea lo comun .

saludos


----------



## basch312 (Sep 1, 2011)

Buenas, llevo mucho tiempo pensando que carrera escoger, pero contra mas miro y busco, mas indeciso estoy.

El caso es que me gusta la electronica, la programacion y la robotica y voy haciendo mis cosas por mi cuenta, soy bastante autodidacta. Ahora tengo que escoger carrera y estoy indeciso entre dos: Grado en Ingenieria Telecos especialidad Sistemas electronicos o Grado en Ingeneria Industrial especialidad Electronica y Automatica.

He leido que la carrera da igual, que se hacen asignaturas parecidas, que si quieres aprender estas historias de robotica y demas que se aprende por tu cuenta, asi que no se, solo pido opiniones.

Necesito ayuda ya que no he conseguido sacar ninguna idea clara despues de mirar las asignaturas, salidas profesionales,... y como ultimo recurso me veo obligado a molestar a los demas para pedir consejo.


----------



## kyubi (Nov 25, 2011)

Pues las dos me gustan mucho, la verdad no se cual me conviene, si me pudieran dar consejos y las ventajas y desventajas de cada una me ayudarian bastante, tengo 22 años y se programar en c y de electronica se un poco de analogica y digital. gracias amigos


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 25, 2011)

Si te gusta la teoria, estudia computacion

Si te gusta la practica estudia electronica... 

Y complementa lo que estudies con cosas de la otra carrera....


----------



## EdrSD (Mar 25, 2012)

Hola, actualmente llevo un año de egresado en ingenieria electronica y no he encontrado un trabajo afin a lo que estudie, he trabajado de supervisor de seguridad y de tecnico reparando computadoras pero en realidad no me llenan este tipo de trabajos (con todo respeto de los que se ganan la vida asi). Varias personas me han sugerido que me siga preparando con la maestria, en particular me interesa mucho una maestria en inteligencia artificial, pero no se cuanta demanda y cuanto ingreso tengan las personas con esta especialidad. Para eso he acudido a este foro para que personas con experiencia me aclaren la vision porque yo estoy bien nublado y si pueden me orienten con las maestrias y doctorados con mas demanda actualmente. Por su tiempo muchas gracias.


----------



## JoseCruzCvn1120 (May 9, 2012)

Hola a todos! soy nuevo aquí, bueno, estudió Ing. Electrónica y ya voy en 3er año y se acerca la hora de elegir una especialidad, tengo pa escoger Telecomunicaciones y Control en la U. Ahora bien, Yo quiero desempeñarme más en el marco musical, de alguna manera involucrarme en esas cosas, consolas, mezcladoras, pedaleras, micrófonos, quizá hacer una especialidad más en sonido de acá a un tiempo. Pero en la U tengo Tele y Control, qué me recomiendan para alcanzar mis sueños? (Ing. Sonido sería viajar a la Capital porque en my city no hay , solo empíricos)


----------



## kuropatula (May 9, 2012)

Hola, creo que ninguna de las dos está relacionada con música ni con los equipos. Así que hacé la que más te guste o la que sea más fácil. Control para mí es muy interesante y en mi caso particular, lo llevé muy pocas veces a la práctica. De redes sé poco porque estudié ing electrónica. 
Saludos


----------



## legandness (May 19, 2012)

Hola, mirad, estoy en 1º de teleco, y o más seguro es que me vaya a Alemania a seguir estudiando. bueno veo que teleco no me gusta porque hay muchas señales, y eso no me gusta tanto fourier y muchísimas matemáticas de tipo series .. y cosas así.

Me gusta más la electrónica digitial y analógica pero no las señales esas, osea circuitos RLC.., pero también me gusta programar. diseñar circuitos y tal.

Que debería de coger? la carrera de electrónica no hay muchas señales no?y muchas matemáticas? 

también me gustan mucho los ordenadores y su funcionamiento a nivel hardware más sobre todo y nivel software tambien pero me apasiona más el hardware .

debería estar en electrónica?? y no en teleco?


----------



## Scooter (May 19, 2012)

Lo normal de las carreras técnicas es que te hinchen a matemáticas.
Revisa a fondo los planes de estudio y decides.


----------



## legandness (May 19, 2012)

sí, pero es que no te pone cosas más anvazadas, como : instrumentacion, electronica, electronica digital, microcontroladores... 

pero en general, en electrónica se utiliza mucho las señales? y su fourier y tal¿?


----------



## Scooter (May 19, 2012)

Es que lo interesante viene después, primero toca la teoría.

En general no hay ningún trabajo de electrónica en ninguna especialidad/vertiente. Por lo tanto no se usa nada de nada. Te lo dice un electrónico reconvertido a eléctrico.


----------



## legandness (May 19, 2012)

y entonces un electrónico en el trabajo que sea un diseñador como es?

por cierto las matemáticas  a lo largo de la carrera que se utiliza?


----------



## chclau (May 19, 2012)

No se como sera la realidad en Espania. Pero que cantidad de matematicas utilices para disenio... depende muchisimo de muchas cosas. Por ejemplo, un ingeniero analogico o de RF es mas probable que deba utilizar muchas matematicas del tipo que dices que no te gustan. Un ingeniero digital, es mas probable que no... pero solo mas probable, no la certeza.

Hoy por hoy se hace mucho procesamiento digital de seniales, y eso implica matematicas, Fourier, etc. La diferencia es que como profesional usas las herramientas (si las usas) sin tener que andar demostrando los teoremas que todos nos tenemos que comer durante los estudios.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 19, 2012)

Claro! y además hoy por hoy es todo computadora  así que no te hagas tanto drama por eso...

pero primero obviamente te vas a comer todos los libros y teoremas.


----------



## blaskete (May 19, 2012)

En ingenieria, siempre te vas a encontrar matematicas y en electronica mas ya qua simple regulacion implica el uso de matematicas y señales... en electronica son todo señales de un tipo u otro pero en definitiva señales. 
Su quieres electronica sencilla haz un ciclo superior de "desarrollo de productos electronicos" que no tiene apenas matematicas y si te gusta y quieres aprender mas entonces te metes en la ingenieria de electronica industrial

Espero haberte ayudado.

Saludos


----------



## Daniel.more (May 19, 2012)

depende de que quieras ser en la vida...todo requiere un esfuerzo,a nadie le gusta las transformadas de fourier,pero todo tiene un precio....si te apaciona la electronica y quieres SOLO reparar equipos,en colonia alemania hay bastantes academias privadas que dan poca teoria y mucha practica,aprenderas mucho y seras buen tecnico,no daras muchos calculos solo los nesesarios para reparar pero a cambio tienes que soltar pasta a raudales.


----------



## legandness (May 19, 2012)

blaskete dijo:


> En ingenieria, siempre te vas a encontrar matematicas y en electronica mas ya qua simple regulacion implica el uso de matematicas y señales... en electronica son todo señales de un tipo u otro pero en definitiva señales.
> Su quieres electronica sencilla haz un ciclo superior de "desarrollo de productos electronicos" que no tiene apenas matematicas y si te gusta y quieres aprender mas entonces te metes en la ingenieria de electronica industrial
> 
> Espero haberte ayudado.
> ...


estoy en teleco, y es que el problema es que las señales no me gustan, por lo menos como me lo han explicado, bueno, el problema es demostrar hahah, y las matemáticas en si, alomejor es porque dice: maximiza una esfera con estas cosas, y claro eso no lo veo práctica entonces no  me gusta.

pero las matemáticas puras como en sistemas lineales se encuentran en algún otro lado más?





Daniel.more dijo:


> depende de que quieras ser en la vida...todo requiere un esfuerzo,a nadie le gusta las transformadas de fourier,pero todo tiene un precio....si te apaciona la electronica y quieres SOLO reparar equipos,en colonia alemania hay bastantes academias privadas que dan poca teoria y mucha practica,aprenderas mucho y seras buen tecnico,no daras muchos calculos solo los nesesarios para reparar pero a cambio tienes que soltar pasta a raudales.



no quiero solo reparar equipos haha, quiero diseñar, pero no sé, eso de que a nadie le gusta fourier me ha gustado, porque veía un problema que la gente  se le da fácil y tal y convolucionar.. y yo es que es lo que peor llevo... por eso me he planteado esa pregunta, y si hay más cosas así a lo largo de la carrera.. malo





DJ DRACO dijo:


> Claro! y además hoy por hoy es todo computadora  así que no te hagas tanto drama por eso...
> 
> pero primero obviamente te vas a comer todos los libros y teoremas.



sí es cierto.. y he investigado y hay mucha gente que en su trabajo diseñando ni si quiera integran...

Pero yo para superar las materias jodidas para mí como ahora las señales.. convolucionar y tal y cual me es jodido, y bastante y pienso que si va a seguir así la carrera con cosas más jodidas(de ese tipo).. pues malo


----------



## Pelelalo (May 19, 2012)

A ver compañero. Estudie Ing. Teleco Sonido/Imagen. La verdad, TODO teoría y poca experiencia en equipos. Como yo digo siempre: "Ing. Teleco: Creamos diccionarios con patas". Luego estudie Superior de Telecomunicaciones y luego DEA en Informática. TODO TEORÍA. Ellos te forman y TU te especializas en lo que quieres con ilusión e interés. Ahora es cuando he empezado a fabricarme equipos de sonido, autómatas, y todo tipo de enredo electrónico. PERO, eso sí, GRACIAS a la base de quién me enseño matemáticas, física, electrónica, etc.

Si quieres sólo práctica pues busca otra cosa, como bien te cuenta el amigo Daniel.


----------



## legandness (May 19, 2012)

Pelelalo dijo:


> A ver compañero. Estudie Ing. Teleco Sonido/Imagen. La verdad, TODO teoría y poca experiencia en equipos. Como yo digo siempre: "Ing. Teleco: Creamos diccionarios con patas". Luego estudie Superior de Telecomunicaciones y luego DEA en Informática. TODO TEORÍA. Ellos te forman y TU te especializas en lo que quieres con ilusión e interés. Ahora es cuando he empezado a fabricarme equipos de sonido, autómatas, y todo tipo de enredo electrónico. PERO, eso sí, GRACIAS a la base de quién me enseño matemáticas, física, electrónica, etc.
> 
> Si quieres sólo práctica pues busca otra cosa, como bien te cuenta el amigo Daniel.



ya, pero a ver a mi se me dan mal las cosas si no le veo aplicación práctica, y por ejemplo las series, convolución y tal parece que la gente se le da bien y a mi no y tal ydigo alomejor no e slo mio, y luego el tema de amtematicas s que me enseñan a hacer cosas que ahora no le veo aplicaciones, como maximizar una esfera.. cosas de esas y claro a mi no me entra muy bien el estudiar algo que no lo veo alguna funcionalidad, pero como veo que decís que luego esas matemáticas se utilizan de verdad... entonces bien


----------



## Eduardo (May 19, 2012)

legandness dijo:


> ya, pero a ver a mi se me dan mal las cosas si no le veo aplicación práctica, y por ejemplo las series, convolución y tal parece que la gente se le da bien y a mi no y tal ydigo alomejor no e slo mio, y luego el tema de amtematicas s que me enseñan a hacer cosas que ahora no le veo aplicaciones, como maximizar una esfera.. cosas de esas y claro a mi no me entra muy bien el estudiar algo que no lo veo alguna funcionalidad, pero como veo que decís que luego esas matemáticas se utilizan de verdad... entonces bien


  
Pibe: Las matemáticas las necesitás para entender realmente lo que tenés delante. 
Salvo en trabajos de investigación, difícilmente alguna vez te pongas a calcular series, convoluciones y todo eso que no te gusta.
Pero entender *de verdad* lo que estás haciendo, *lo vas a necesitar todo el tiempo*. 

Cual es la utilidad de maximizar una esfera con restricciones tiradas de los pelos? --> Poner a prueba si realmente entendiste de Máximos y Mínimos.


----------



## eL1ct (May 19, 2012)

Yo estoy estudiando ing. electronica; y es cierto que se da mas teoria que practica. Lo peor de la carrera es el primer año, ya que te enseñan calculo, algebra, teoria de circuitos... En mi opinion esto no es para entender mejor las cosas, es para que aprendas a calcular, que aunque hoy en dia se haya ordenadores y de mas, un ingeniero tiene que tener al menos una base.

Por ejemplo, en teoria de circuitos, te enseñan Kirchoff, yo creo que esto es para que sepas calcular y si es de una forma agil mejor. Porque creo que entender y calcular son cosas diferentes (aunque calcular puede ayudar a entender, y entender puede ayudar a calcular); en mi opinion puede decirse que; se entiende que la corriente se "dispersa" en funcion de la impedancia, siendo la corriente el flujo de electrones provocado por una diferencia de tension, y la impedancia una propiedad del material (si quieres saber cuanta corriente; tendras que calcular) y obviamente en un punto no se crea la corriente "por arte de magia"; de algun lado vendra.

Obviamente luego hay asignaturas teoricas enfocadas a la practica, en las que te enseñan a construir (o diseñar), a entender y obviamente tambien a calcular; circuitos u otras "cosas" practicas (pero de esto, el primer año poco o nada).


----------



## blaskete (May 19, 2012)

legandness dijo:


> estoy en teleco, y es que el problema es que las señales no me gustan, por lo menos como me lo han explicado, bueno, el problema es demostrar hahah, y las matemáticas en si, alomejor es porque dice: maximiza una esfera con estas cosas, y claro eso no lo veo práctica entonces no  me gusta.
> 
> pero las matemáticas puras como en sistemas lineales se encuentran en algún otro lado más?
> 
> ...




Lo de las matematicas es necesario, no puedes correr si no sabes andar, y hacer una derivada o una doble derivada es necesario si estas haciendo una ingenieria y primero te tienen que enseñar a eso para luego poder aplicarlo a mas cosas, porque si no sabes hacer una derivada,¿cuando te pidan la derivada de la transformada de Laplace de la funcion de la curva caracteristica de un sensor que vas ha hacer? yo estoy cursando una doble ingenieria, mecanica y electronica industrial, estoy en el 3er año y de momento, todo va relacionado, de una manera o de otra, pero lo dicho, si no quieres tanto rollo, haz un ciclo superior de electronica y si quieres una carrera sin matematicas complejas, prueba con administracion de empresas o historia..(con todo respeto hacia esas carreras, ya que yo no creo que pudiera estudiarlas)

Saludos


----------



## Barry Lyndon (May 19, 2012)

Calculos electricos,es un "colador"en 1er.Año para cualquier Universidad que se precie como tal.-
¿Existen Universidades orientadas a "Electronica aplicada al Cuerpo Humano", en sujetos con malformaciones o accidentes : Ceguera y otros...?
Debe ser muy linda y reconfortante esa especialidad -humanamente hablando-...no recuerdo su nombre en este instante.-
Muchas Gracias.-


----------



## elegido1993 (Jun 17, 2012)

Necesito saber si en la ingenieria electronica con especilidad en telecomunicaciones , te enseñan todo acerca de armar cosas o innovar aparatos , o a que se refieres esta especalidad , y si es posible en que consiste la de control y Automatizacion y en que me podría desempeñar

gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 18, 2012)

primero usa un corrector ¡¡¡
ahora tu respuesta 
no no te enseñan todo ,uno mismo con el tiempo va adquiriendo conocimientos y va modificando ''cosas'' a el gusto de uno ,
con la practica se aprende mas ,claro que ayuda y mucho el tener estudios¡¡¡
vos mismo te vas dando cuenta que es lo que te gusta y vos mismo vas perfeccionando-te en lo que te guste
un buen ejemplo soy soy yo mismo,cuando estudiaba todos mi compañeros se dedicaban al audio(amplificadores y esas cosas) cuando a mi me atraía los transmisores,receptores y esas cosas,
luego los pic ¡¡¡
resultado final es que tal cual un medico que elige su especialidad,nosotros somos iguales
algunos son expertos en audio,otros en rf,otros en microcontroladores etc etc etc 
eso loa vas a ir descubriendo vos solo,
depende de lo que te guste ¡¡¡
PD:
  y no se como termine siendo servis de tv y audio (me da dinero pero no me place mucho que digamos)


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 18, 2012)

Depende del plan de estudios de la universidad que estudies...

En el politecnico te dan un tronco comun y de alli escojes especialidad en el 8o Semestre... asi que aprendes de todo un poco... pero tambien existen muchos cursos que te permiten complementar lo que te enseñan


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jun 19, 2012)

Hay que ser realistas, cuando yo empeze en una institución técnica con mis compañeros, todos vimos lo mismo, pero a medida que fuimos avanzando en la carrera, unos fueron afianzando mas experticia en ciertas áreas y pues al terminar los estudios, cada uno de nosotros fue enviado a hacer la practica empresarial, en donde algunos les toco hacerla en empresa de telecominicaciones, a otros como yo nos enviaron a fabricas para realizarla en el area de matenimiento, otros en empresas financieras para mantenimiento de cajeros automáticos (ATM) entre otros, y despues de muchos años cada cual se quedo en su area de trabajo, yo por mi lado, me especializé en el area de automatización y electronica de Potencia (Cuando digo de potencia hablo de mas de 1 Megavatio), entoces depende de lo que te guste y lo que quieras hacer!!!!.

Saludos!!!!


----------



## elegido1993 (Jun 21, 2012)

gracias a las respuestas aclaran un poco el panaroma pero si pudieran ser mas especificos estaria muy bien gracias

saludos


----------



## foso (Jun 21, 2012)

Hola, en telecomunicaciones no te enseñan ni a armar ni a innovar. Te van a enseñar las herramientas para analizar las señales electromagnéticas. Física, matemática aplicada, etc. Tendrás alguna que otra materia donde aprenderás diseños de antenas para diferentes cosas. Campos electromagneticos. Radares.

La carrera de control te enseña a controlar lazos realimentados. Por ejemplo un brazo robot, un motor, etc. Donde vos tenes que controlar una variable, por ejemplo la velocidad de un motor o la posición del brazo robot.

Lo importante es que en la univerdsidad vas a aprender las herramientas de ingeniería. Luego tu tienes que experimentar en la rama que mas te guste y aprender de eso "con los fierros". La universidad es 90% didáctica y 10% práctica.

si te metes en telecomunicaciones, que te sea leve...

saludos


----------



## fernandob (Jun 27, 2012)

gente...........a ver si se avivan .
que para mi fue medio tarde:

si van a la facu van a estudiar muchas matematicas, eso es bueno para comprender lo que se les venga en gana.
en la facultad no "te hacen vivo" , vivo te haces vos con el tiempo .

asi que :
vayan a el ultimo año de la carrera y hagan asi:

si dice telecomunicaciones veran que esta orientadaa eso , si no lo intuyen repitan preescolar y jardin (con temperas incluidas) .
si es industrial o robotica, pues miren el programa de estudios , se daran una idea de que es lo que enseñan.

en ninguna los ponen a soldar , eso es tema de ustedes, en vez de paja en casa el ponerse a descubrir las cosas.

Y UNA ULTIMA PERLA:
vayan a el final como dije:
imaginense con el titulo en la mano y vayan al ministerio de educacion o a la facultad y pidanle LA LISTA DE INCUMBENCIAS DE SU CARRERA Y DE LAS OTRAS.

*no sea que en su pais, con ese titulo solo puedan trabajar con sistemas de antenas y ajustar tornillos de satelites y guiar extraterrestres en el ingreso a la tierra.
PERO  con otros titulos, no muy alejados de la electronica si tengan incumbencias que lso habiliten a realizar muchos trabajos bien remunerados en su pais.
ese es un tema MUY PERO MUY IMPORTANTE .*


sabes que feo ser ingeniero o tecnico, saber MUCHO  de algo y tener experiencia y no poder agarrar un buen trabajo o poder firmar (algo que pagan muy bien ) por que te dicen que con tu titulo no estas "habilitado" para esa tarea :enfadado:....:enfadado:
vos podes resolver un problema dificil o hacer tal tarea y tenes que cobrar monedas o no meterte, mientras un pelandrun con el titulo "correcto" pero que es un cero a la izquiera comparativamente con vos se lleva el credito ......:enfadado:

AVIVENSE.
la facu, el colegio les da "ciertas cosas" , importantes si, pero solo esas csoas.
a ser vivos , a conocer el mercado y la calle es , (o deberia ser ) vuestro PRIMER TRABAJO PRACTICO.
en el colegio aprenden (si tuvieron suerte) a INVESTIGAR.
asi que a hacer ESO MISMO.


----------



## Nepper (Jun 27, 2012)

elegido1993 dijo:


> gracias a las respuestas aclaran un poco el panaroma pero si pudieran ser mas especificos estaria muy bien gracias
> 
> saludos



te la hago simple...
[LATEX]\frac {E_{(t)}}{T_{(t)}} + J_{(t)} =D[/LATEX] donde E es Estudio (en hs), T es Trabajo (en hs), J es joda y D es dinero
Podemos ver que el trabajo es inversamente proporcional al estudio, y la joda estará siempre.
Si querés tener tiempo para Estudiar, podemos eliminar T del término estudiantil.
Ahora, queremos saber si conviene estudiar, para ellos debemos despejar E
[LATEX]\frac {E_{(t)}}{T_{(t)}}=D -  J_{(t)} [/LATEX]
[LATEX]E_{(t)}=( D -  J_{(t)} ) . T_{(t)}[/LATEX]
Tomando el tiempo de T constante (que es lo usual en muchos trabajos), nos queda como única variable J(t). El dinero jamas puede ser menor a la joda, ya que el término dará negativo y tendremos una regresión estudiantil, por eso no hay que pasarse de rosca jodiendo...
Suponiendo que nos dedicamos a estudiar, y la diferencia D-J da positiva, J debe ser lo suficientemente chica para que T no sea despreciable. (trabajamos al pedo)
El estudio en la vida suele describir una función de poisson, siendo que de joven estudias y de viejo te vas quedando





Sin duda, el trabajo suele ser una funcón escalon.





 Como vemos, puede darse en cualquier momento o duración, pero mientras se mantendrá constante.
El éxito es módulo del vector Trabajo y Estudio, que no necesariamente es proporcional al dinero.
Forma compleja del éxito
[LATEX]E_{(t)} + j T_{(t)}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]E_{(t)}^2 + T_{(t)}^2= e^2 [/LATEX]

Si E y T son iguales, el desfasaje [LATEX]\phi[/LATEX] que representaría el desequilibrio de vida, es 0, entonces tendrás la condición optima de trabajo y estudio.
Pero retomando a la ecuación
[LATEX]\frac {E_{(t)}}{T_{(t)}} + J_{(t)} =D[/LATEX] vemos que esto no nos dará necesariamente dinero, ya que E y T son iguales, estos dará 1, y el resto necesariamente será joda, por lo que quedará poco dinero.

Como E responde a una función de poisson, esta está determinada por el parámetro [LATEX]\lambda[/LATEX]. Cuando obtienes, un nuevo título, la función E cambia y cambia el equilibrio entre E y T




De esta manera, cada titulo te aumentará la capacidad de duración del éxito y el periodo, cosa de poder ir mejorando (o corrigiendo) el desequilibrio de la vida [LATEX]\phi[/LATEX] a medida que avanzas.
Cada titulo es un lamda, y cada tipo de titulo suma o resta al lamda.
Ing civil [LATEX]\lambda - 1[/LATEX]
Ing electronica [LATEX]\lambda +4[/LATEX]
Ing telecomunicaciones  [LATEX]\lambda + 2[/LATEX]
Ing mecanica [LATEX]\lambda + 0[/LATEX]
Ing electromecanica [LATEX]\lambda - 1[/LATEX]
Ing hotelera [LATEX]\lambda - 4[/LATEX]
Ing Higiene y seg [LATEX]\lambda + 5[/LATEX]
Técnico electrónico [LATEX]\lambda + 0[/LATEX]
técnico electromecánico [LATEX]\lambda + 0[/LATEX]
Ing en sistemas [LATEX]\lambda + 0[/LATEX]
Ing informático [LATEX]\lambda - 1[/LATEX]
Además cada titulo vale:
Primaria[LATEX]\lambda + 1[/LATEX]
Secuandaria[LATEX]\lambda + 2[/LATEX]
Terciario[LATEX]\lambda + 3[/LATEX]
Curso de Grado[LATEX]\lambda + 5[/LATEX]
Curso de Postgrado [LATEX]\lambda + 6[/LATEX]

Esta es una tabla rápida citada del "new york ingeenniering street"
el articulo completo está en la página oficial.

Hacé las cuentas y fijate que es lo que mas te conviene...

PS: TODO eso fue un sarcasmo... no existe formula del éxito...
La mejor es que te tires a hacer una, y el señor prooverá... a mi me ha funcionado...


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jun 28, 2012)

Ingeniería Industrial : Los Contadores de la fabrica.  Para mi básicamente estudias para ser *Jefe*.


----------



## tomcat (Jul 6, 2012)

Hola, pues cualquier ingenieria es buena, malo que fueras abogado o ese tipo de cosas. ya sabes que los ingenieros es la mejor profesion del mundo mundial.yo era estudiante de ingenieria de comunicaciones, pero tambien me gustana la electrica, instrumentista etc. no entiendo tu preocupacion, ser ingeniero es de lo mejor(si no lo mejor) de las profesiones.



hombre me ha encantado tu teorema, que pez, no se de donde sale tanta cosa.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 28, 2013)

Nepper dijo:


> Cada titulo es un lamda, y cada tipo de titulo suma o resta al lamda.
> Ing civil [LATEX]\lambda - 1[/LATEX]
> Ing electronica [LATEX]\lambda +4[/LATEX]
> Ing telecomunicaciones  [LATEX]\lambda + 2[/LATEX]
> ...



recien veo esto y si lo entiendo pareceria que  "electronica " suma 4 puntos, como que es muy buena mientras que electromecanica es mal a ............estoy en lo cierto ?? 

si asi es es una inmensa, gigantezca tonteria .
monstruosa.

no se quien hizo esa tabla pero todo depende de el contexto, y generalizar es ua brutada, seguro que servira esa tabla si vivis en "silicon valley" pero quizas una persona que vive eun una zona hermosa con hoteles y que necesitan profesionales en hoteleria, pues que le sera mucho mas util algo que en esa tabla pareceria no valer.

yo vivo en Argentina, y si bien me gusto siempre la electronica, pues que un electromecanico puede firmar y hacer mantenimiento , dirigir o sea ENTRAR EN EL CURRO  eso es trabajo.
de ascensores, de obras electricas, de gas, de agua.
mientras un electronico se queda mirando .
la municipalidad exige cosas, cosas cotidianas.
podra decirme un electronico que puede hacer el plano de una antena de compañia de celulares y medir la señal de no se que , y hablilitarla .

pero un electromecanico mientras el electronico firma una cada 6 meses el electromecanico esta lleno de trabajo, trabajo mas cotidiano, mas comun y exigible .

preguntense ustedes:
que prefieren en la vida real, la REAL, cuando tienen a 2 hijos en su casa y una casa que mantener  ESA ES AL REAL, si =??? 
que prefieren .
si poder decir que pueden ajustar un satelite pulstar que algun dia lo fabricara el pais (cuando los sapos vuelen ) .
o que puede dedicarse a firmar , verificar, inspeccionar y arreglar balcones de edificios  ya que la norma municipal lo exige y hay trabajo muy bien pago  y cotidiano.


----------



## Nepper (Abr 28, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> recien veo esto y si lo entiendo pareceria que  "electronica " suma 4 puntos, como que es muy buena mientras que electromecanica es mal a ............estoy en lo cierto ??


No, no es así, al contrario, tener un número negativo desplaza el pico a la izquierda haciendo la cosa más facil (será mas beneficioso), pero irá perdiendo validez a largo plazo (el descenso será más pronunciado).
Un electrónico, en cambio, su pico lo tendrá mas lejos, o sea, tardará más en obtener el mayor rendimiento del éxito, pero tendrá mayor duración ya que la curva caerá mas lentamente. Recuerda, sumarle los cursos de grado, los estudios, y a su vez, que no está ahí mencionado (pero en el sitio ficial está detallado) los estilos de vida multiplican la función, como por ejemplo, ser simpatico le suma una función 1/2 x, o tener un buen físico sería como sumarle sqr(x).
Dicho de otra forma, Gracias a Ing. electrómecánica obtienes un rendimiento más rápido pero debes agregarle otras funciones (mas estudios, estilos de vida, contactos al facebook) que ayuden a mantener el pico de la función a travez del eje X.





fernandob dijo:


> no se quien hizo esa tabla pero todo depende de el contexto, y generalizar es ua brutada, seguro que servira esa tabla si vivis en "silicon valley" pero quizas una persona que vive eun una zona hermosa con hoteles y que necesitan profesionales en hoteleria, pues que le sera mucho mas util algo que en esa tabla pareceria no valer.


Ahí coloqué el origen de la fuente, y generalizar no es una brutada, esto se aplica a absolutamente TODO. Por algo se llama "Formula del éxito"


> Esta es una tabla rápida citada del "new york ingeenniering street"
> el articulo completo está en la página oficial.


¿La buscaste en google?.... verás que no existe ¬_¬



fernandob dijo:


> yo vivo en Argentina, y si bien me gusto siempre la electronica, pues que un electromecanico puede firmar y hacer mantenimiento , dirigir o sea ENTRAR EN EL CURRO  eso es trabajo.
> de ascensores, de obras electricas, de gas, de agua.
> mientras un electronico se queda mirando .
> la municipalidad exige cosas, cosas cotidianas.
> podra decirme un electronico que puede hacer el plano de una antena de compañia de celulares y medir la señal de no se que , y hablilitarla .


Tenés razón, a un electrónico le cuesta entrar en el curro de la argentina... ¿será porque vamos a las necesidades inmediatas (heladera, bomba, Red)? El país no se está dando el lujo de desarrollar la electrónica del país... solo si trabajas con el gobierno podés llegar a entrar al invap



fernandob dijo:


> preguntense ustedes:
> que prefieren en la vida real, la REAL, cuando tienen a 2 hijos en su casa y una casa que mantener  ESA ES AL REAL, si =???
> que prefieren .
> si poder decir que pueden ajustar un satelite pulstar que algun dia lo fabricara el pais (cuando los sapos vuelen ) .
> o que puede dedicarse a firmar , verificar, inspeccionar y arreglar balcones de edificios  ya que la norma municipal lo exige y hay trabajo muy bien pago  y cotidiano.


yo por lo menos me lo pregunté, y es evidente que soy un nabo al elegir ing. electrónica en argentina.
Pero bueno, dejame ser rebelde!!! ¿A los hippies no les decís nada? ¡yo por lo menos estúdio!

Además...


Nepper dijo:


> PS: TODO eso fue un sarcasmo... no existe formula del éxito...
> La mejor es que te tires a hacer una, y el señor prooverá... a mi me ha funcionado...


----------



## covra (Jun 12, 2013)

En cualquier Ingenieria, con un poquito de interes te enseñan a hacer unas paellas estupendas...


----------



## Leanmen (Ago 31, 2013)

Buenas. Estoy estoy estudiando Ingenieria en sistemas, estoy por empezar el 3 semestre. Queria que me dieran su opinion acerca de si debo hacer un curso de Programacion de PLCS en el INCES y luego hacer uno de electronica hay mismo. Que opinan ? Me seria util en mi carrera ?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 31, 2013)

Pues depende, en principio cuanto mas sepas de lo que sea mejor, nunca se sabe de que vamos a acabar trabajando. Pero claro, los cursos no son gratis y si lo son necesitas tiempo y esfuerzo, y ahí está la discusión porque hay muchas posibilidades.
En fin, "tu mismo"


----------



## Leanmen (Ago 31, 2013)

Yo lo que tengo pensado es hacer ese Curso ya que de hay te ubican a trabajar en una empresa y ya dentro de la empresa sabran que estudio y en la misma empresa podria trabajar con cosas relacionadas a mi carrera.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 31, 2013)

Bueno ahí tienes un buen punto si hay una bolsa de trabajo que funcione. Los comienzos suelen ser complicados.


----------



## Leanmen (Ago 31, 2013)

Se que al inicio no voy a ganar un gran Sueldo ni nada, pero es que en si las 2 Cosas se relacionan mucho y quiero empezar a trabajar antes de graduarme, para ir Haciendo mi curriculum.



Diganme algo, ustedes que saben mas que yo, los PLCS se programan mediante Lenguaje C ? Porque si es asi aun mas se relaciona a mi carrera. Espero puedan ayudarme.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 31, 2013)

No conozco ningún PLC que se programe en C. Bueno, mentira, el que hice yo como proyecto académico si que se podía programar en C ye en lo que fuese pero eso es simplemente un ejercicio teórico; solo existieron dos unidades.


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 3, 2013)

Honestamente no entiendo este tipo de preguntas... si te gusta hazlo!! que demonios tiene que ver con que sea de ayuda para tu carrera o no??


----------



## blackperry (Sep 5, 2013)

mi padre termino de mecanico tecnico en electronica e hidrahulica sin titulos y sabe mas que muchos universitarios...  necesita saber programacion para plc pero no sabe nada de informatica.. el repara maquinas de inyeccion de plastico.. la cosa es que busques empleo y ahi sabras que se utiliza en que trabajos.. teoricamente todo es util.. pero solo en la practica sabremos a que le entramos.. yo se poco de electricidad pero me he dado unas sorpresas  con tecnicos en electronica cuando hago proyectos personales de que ellos no aplican nada de lo que saben por que no tienen idea para que lo estudiaron mientras que yo con lo poco que se he hecho varias cosas ... suerte


----------



## Leanmen (Sep 5, 2013)

Gracias por los comentarios.


----------



## enlace002 (Dic 3, 2013)

Yo me voy por las telecomunicaciones .
Estoy empezando, hace ya 9 meses que inicie la carrera.


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 3, 2013)

Ingenieria Militar, la empresa mas grande del mundo es el Ejercito, siempre hay trabajo y con una buen pensión se vive muy bien, bueno eso de acuerdo al grado sea Suboficial o Oficial, para los civiles también se pueden capacitar en diferentes Áreas en Universidades Militares, una de las mejores áreas son las Telecomunicaciones.


----------



## carlosjames (Dic 15, 2013)

sin duda yo creo que ingeniero es lo mejor de todo


----------



## Azlan (Dic 20, 2013)

Bueno yo actualmente estoy terminando la tecnología en electrónica y apenes termine pienso continuar con la ingeniería, me parece que el a ver hecho la tecnología fue de gran ayuda ya que  te permite adquirir gran experiencia practica, por ejemplo en mi caso desde primer semestre me toco presentar proyectos físicos y todos los semestre presento un proyecto que cada ves es de mayor complejidad  y esto te enriquece de una manera sorprendente cosa que no pasa en la ingeniería ya que tu llegas a 6 o 7 semestre y todo lo que has visto es pura teoría.


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 20, 2013)

Azlan dijo:


> Bueno yo actualmente estoy terminando la tecnología en electrónica y apenes termine pienso continuar con la ingeniería, me parece que el a ver hecho la tecnología fue de gran ayuda ya que  te permite adquirir gran experiencia practica, por ejemplo en mi caso desde primer semestre me toco presentar proyectos físicos y todos los semestre presento un proyecto que cada ves es de mayor complejidad  y esto te enriquece de una manera sorprendente cosa que no pasa en la ingeniería ya que tu llegas a 6 o 7 semestre y todo lo que has visto es pura teoría.



De hecho es la parte más aburrida de la ingeniería, y que me dice que hasta 5 semestre solo se ven materias de ciclo básico... ni una resistencia. Yo en parte por eso no estudié electrónica y le dejo como hobbie, así me gustará toda la vida y no se mezclará como un afán en mi vida, sino como algo lúdico. Yo estudio Ing. de Petróleos, por lo menos desde el primer semestre se ven materias de carrera, en electrónica no que yo sepa.
Saludos!


----------



## ggmeister (Ene 6, 2014)

Yo en particular estudio Electronica industrial y automatica . Es una carrera bastante polifacetica y completa del ambito electronico . Mi intencion es pasarme a otro grado de mecatronica , la cual mezcla muchas ramas de ingenieria con sorprendentes resultados.


----------



## rafageek2013 (Ene 8, 2014)

las demas ingenierias tienen menos de electronica,  si quieres aprender electronica  aprende pro tu cuenta y aprenderas mas


----------



## kimeras (Mar 3, 2014)

bueno no a mi parecer la Ing. Electrónica tiene muchas ramas donde poder desempeñarse,  en telecomunicaciones, control, sistemas, y muchas ramas mas , bueno es muy bonito la Ing. electrónica espero  que puedas elegir  amigo que tengas cuidado y suerte y a todos escojan la carrera que les guste  que es lo más importante


----------



## rogervm12 (Mar 7, 2014)

En ingeniería electrónica especialidad en electrónica industrial y automática vas a tocar mucho de control. A mi personalmente no me ha gustado, tendría que haber cursado la especialidad de mecánica.

Saludos


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Mar 7, 2014)

Bueno, a opinión personal y sin ánimo ofensivo, hay una diferencia esencial entre lo que se puede hacer siendo ingeniero en comparación a ser técnico. El técnico bueno y bien capacitado sabe como resolver problemas y encontrar soluciones y cuando mas experiencia, mejor. Al ingeniero se le abre un mundo mas allá y es el que resulta de aplicar los sólidos y amplios conocimientos teóricos en combinación con experiencia para encontrar y realizar nuevos caminos. Pero para eso se requiere de una sólida instrucción teórica que debe ser bien entendida. Así existen campos para los oficios del técnico y otros adicionales para el ingeniero y otros mas para aquel que haga su título de doctor.
Una afición y capacidad especial que yo tuve en mi tiempo de carrera profesional y de la que aún hoy como asesor me beneficio, es el reconocer temprano las implicaciones del entorno de la tecnología para nuevos productos, nuevas aplicaciones y para realizar implicaciones también de tipo social. Fue eso lo me hizo resaltar y lograr tener una carrera maravillosa que me abrió muchas posibilidades de influenciar cosas y mas tarde la de fomentar los miembros de mi equipo de acuerdo a sus capacidades.
Pero para poner todo en relación, quiero contar una anécdota con un técnico muy experimentado durante mi práctica industrial en Dornier junto al lago de constanza. Estaba en el departamento encargado de realizar "latas" para la aviación y sistemas espaciales y militares. Ese técnico me dijo que allí tenían 2 tipos de ingenieros. 

El uno llegaba al taller y exigía que le doblaran una lata de aluminio de 3 mm de grosor con un radio de  1 mm. Pues bien me decía el técnico, hacemos lo que se nos exige.
El otro tipo de ingeniero venía al taller y nos decía que para cierta lata de 3mm de grosor solo tendría espacio para un radio de 1 mm, que podemos hacer. Juntos siempre encontramos una solución!

Para aquellos que no conocen la materia, el doblar una lata de aluminio de 3 mm de grosor con un radio de 1 mm resulta en que la lata se rajará volviéndola inútil! para mi esa anécdota grabo una información esencial muy responsable de mis éxitos profesionales. es el esfuerzo de todos partícipes en una empresa lo que resulta como éxito, y es la arrogancia que lleva al fracaso!


----------



## firesss (May 5, 2014)

Ingenieria en MEcatronica


----------



## emurriper (May 5, 2014)

Personalmente me ha ido bien en el área de automatización, vivo de ella y poder ver procesos que antes eran realizados por manos humanas, ejecutándose automáticamente y saber que fueron mis manos las que lo hicieron, dan una satisfacción indescriptible


----------



## Nepper (May 8, 2014)

firesss dijo:


> Ingenieria en MEcatronica



como todo, ni tan así....
Yo pienso que se puede explicar de la siguiente forma.
Imaginate que la Ingeniería electrónica calcula, elabora, prueba e implementa qué plastico combiene usar para los "bloquesitos".
Un Ing. Mecánico analizará, calculará y diseñará la forma física del bloque para obtener el mejor agarre entre bloques.

El mecatrónico solo une los bloques para hacer la casita.






Tal vez es la que tu pais necesita hoy en dia, perfecto, no lo discutimos. ¿Es la mejor? no se... para mi no.


Dicho de otra forma..

Un buen trabajo en equipo para un proceso industrial (ideal, o sea, jamas), para mi seria de la siguiente forma:

Vamos al caso de controlar una cinta transportadora....

El ingeniero industrial, dice que en ese lugar, hay que colocar una cinta transportadora automatizada
El ingeniero Electronico, diseña y elabora el "control" (variador) (no dije que lo programa)
El ingeniero informatica, elabora los calculos y algoritmos para manejar el variador (aun no es quien lo programa para el proceso)
El ingeniero Electrico, trae la potencia hasta el control, lo lleva hasta el motor (de la forma mas optima y barata)
El ingeniero Electromecanico, diseña y elabora el bobinado y motor.
El ingeniero Mecanico, une al motor con el proceso y decide que motor usar.
El ingeniero de proceso, dice a que velocidad debe moverse la cinta transportadora (no programa ni dice a cuanto debe girar el motor)
El ingeniero mecatronico, programa el variador.


Fijate en que parte te gustaria estar... igual, tenes que saber todo... o no


----------



## robertojoa (Jul 11, 2014)

Yo quisera saber cual ingeneria es mejor

La mecatronica o la telematica?

Su campo laboral? etc


----------



## Astrot (Ago 7, 2014)

hola gente del foro como estan. bueno yo estudiaba electronica pero no termine la carrera... ya que me desepciono un poco en cuanto a lo que hacen o el campo laboral por asi decir. y me parecio mejor para no tirar a la basura tantos años estudiado terminar la de mecatronica pero.... hay diferencia entre mecatronica y electronica? en electronica lo que hacia era diseñar circuitos electricos tablas tarjeta madre esas cosas x.x y arreglar televisoras jeje y pues no quiero algo asi 

pd: en cuanto a la universidad que tal la salle?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ago 7, 2014)

no pues si eso hacen los ingenieros en electronica ¬¬ 
hacen tarjetas madres ,reparan televisores y hornean pastelitos

eso pasa cuando no tienen idea de lo que hace un ing


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ago 7, 2014)

jaja te diré que la mecatrónica toma como una de sus bases a la electrónica, no puedes comparar porque no es lo mismo. La mecatrónica es una disciplina que engloba varias ramas de ingeniería mientras que la electrónica es más específica a ciertos temas.

En cuanto a la Salle no se que tal sea en ingeniería, pero en mi opinión mejor piensa más en que te guste lo que estudias que la escuela a la que inscribirte 

Saludos


----------



## Astrot (Ago 8, 2014)

estuve estudiando ing electronico por 3 años y no me gusto lo que hacen realmente :s eso de fabricar diseñar circuitos electricos lo odie >_< pero me pregunto que si mecatronica es lo mismo diseñar circuitos electricos? o es parecido o ya diferente ya que no queiro hechar a la basura tantos años


----------



## Astrot (Ago 8, 2014)

no me entienden lo que yo pregunto es esto:
es parecido electronico a mecatronica? 
osea a lo que me refiero estudie electronica pero no la termine pero puedo entrar a mecatronica y tener revalidaciones de materia... electronica no me gusto mucho  por lo que haciamos de andar viendo circuitos analisarlos y todo eso... pero es lo que pregunto mecatronica es diferente a electronica o es parecido en si?


----------



## Fuentes84 (Ago 8, 2014)

En mecatronica vas a lidiar igual con circuitos electronicos.


----------



## Astrot (Ago 8, 2014)

pero en electronica se basaba mas en estudiarlos a fondo, me acuerdo que en una clase nos poniamos a ver cada circuitos y estudiarlos a fondo es lo que me refiero... en mecatronica tambien lo hacen y en que se diferencia aparte de eso en mecatronica ne lo laboral y esas cosas


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 8, 2014)

Si bien el que pregunta parece estar perdido como turco en la neblina, no es la manera de dar el ejemplo contestando.
Muchas veces los jovenes no entienden que hay materias filtros y la verdadera escencia de la carrera que cursan, se ven a partir de 4to año...Es mas, la mayoria de los desertantes es por esto mismo que plantea; "Creen que electronica, mecanica u otras carreras son de una determinada manera y al arrancar, ya quieren estar metiendo mano y al ver todo lo contrario, largan todo"...
Sinceramente me parecio raro que ya este haciendo lo que menciona a la altura que va o estaba, pero bueno, quizas sea distinto en otros paises...
Te dejo un link para qeu lo mires de punta a punta:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/especialidad-ingenieria-estudiar-62403/


----------



## jefki (Ago 8, 2014)

según wikipedia:

```
La ingeniería mecatrónica es una disciplina que une la ingeniería mecánica, 
ingeniería electrónica, ingeniería de control e ingeniería informática, 
y sirve para diseñar y desarrollar productos que involucren sistemas 
de control para el diseño de productos o procesos inteligentes, lo cual 
busca crear maquinaria más compleja para facilitar las actividades del 
ser humano a través de procesos electrónicos en la industria mecánica.
```


```
La Ingeniería electrónica es una rama de la ingeniería, que se 
encarga de resolver problemas de la ingeniería tales como el control 
de procesos industriales, la transformación de la electricidad para el 
funcionamiento de diversos tipos y tiene aplicación en la industria, en 
las telecomunicaciones, en el diseño y análisis de instrumentación electrónica,
microcontroladores y microprocesadores.
```
ya que mencionaste a la salle asumiré que vives en Colombia, voy a darte mi opinión.

Siendo estudiante de ing electrónica, he conocido a estudiantes de ing mecatronica y me han hablado de sus estudios, y lo que han dicho es que la ing mecatronica se centra casi exclusivamente en la electrónica, pero eso es lo de menos. Todavía recuerdo 2 cosas fundamentales que me dijeron al comenzar la carrera. La primera, todas las ingenierías tienen múltiples campos de aplicación y la segunda, lo que se enseña en la universidad no implica mas del 20% de lo que es la profesión en su totalidad, esto es algo que muchos olvidan y por esto he visto a ingenieros de sistemas que viven su vida administrando un cafe internet y a ingenieros electrónicos reparando televisores y radios, todo depende el enfoque que le de cada persona y te digo que si no te gusto le electrónica tampoco te va a gustar la mecatronica


----------



## opamp (Ago 8, 2014)

según wikipedia:
Código:
La ingeniería mecatrónica es una disciplina que une la ingeniería mecánica, 
ingeniería electrónica, ingeniería de control e ingeniería informática, 

Osea estudie ing. Mecatrónica y sabrá algo de ing. Mecánica, ing. Electrónica, ing.de Contol e ing. Informática. Ese "algo" será 25% si somos democràticos, será suficiente para tener un conocimiento a nivel de ingeniero?

Tengo la impresión de que es una ing." Light"(por lo de ligera), muy marqueteada,acorde con los tiempos en que todo lo importamos de los chinos y no desarrollamos casi nada.

Saludos desde un pais TercerMundista!!!


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 8, 2014)

sinceramente no entiendo este ultimo planeo; Por que primero no buscas cuales son las orientacion aplicada de la especialidad, y despues planteas tal barbaridad...
O sea, subestimas una carrera sin antes ver que funcion ejerce en la vida cotidiana?
No voy a sacar a relucir cartones, puesto que ya no tengo la salud y misma chispa que tenia hace un par de años tras, pero no por eso podria dejarme pasar por arriba, si alguien me critica una carrera que me costo varios años ded sacrificio personal y que me la banque con mis propios bolsillos... 
Pensalo, por que desde el arranque, estas planteando una postura incomprensible y no se a donde apuntas...
Con cuerdo tan solo en un punto con vos... Esto es para el que puede, y no para el que quiere... Salutes

PD: No es con espiritu de polemica, pero preguntan una cosa y estamos hablando de otra en la respuesta... fijate si podemos darle una mano para levantarlo, no para undirlo


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 8, 2014)

Astrot... yo creo que tu estas mal enfocando tu pregunta... cualquier ingeniero electronico puede aprender mecatronica con un poco de perseverancia... y viceversa... asi como cualquier otra especialidad que se le ocurra y no obligatoriamente tienen que estar interrelacionadas

Yo soy ingeniero electronico y me considero muy bueno.. sin embargo no estoy laborando en electronica... actualmente me dedico a creacion de paginas y sistemas web, administracion de redes y servidores, y posteriormente quiero aprender a programar en android para poder hacer proyectos en las 3 areas, electronica, sistemas y dispositivos moviles... y aun asi no es una limitante... igual se un poco de leyes, medicina, fisica, quimica y lo que se me atraviese en la biblioteca

La pregunta que tienes que hacerte es que te gusta hacer a ti?? y en base a eso buscar una carrera aunque sea nueva. Y no buscar una carrera afin a lo que ya habias estudiado por miedo a perder 3 o 20 años de tu vida... eso no existe y lo unico que vas a lograr es tambien abandonar mecatronica...


----------



## LittleBastard (Ago 8, 2014)

Como dicen es mejor que te preguntes a que te quieres dedicar, a nadie le gusta estudiar pero a la mayoría nos gusta aprender y si aprendes algo que te gusta, en un futuro vas hacer lo que te gusta y todavía te van a pagar por eso. La vida es maravillosa.

Yo soy estudiante de mecatrónica y hemos visto mecánica, electrónica, matemáticas, control, informática, automatización, más matemáticas, robótica, manufactura, etc...
Lo bueno de la mecatrónica es que puedes dedicarte a prácticamente cualquier rama de ingeniería.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ago 8, 2014)

basicamente cualquier ingenieria te abre las puertas a entender yo tengo una novia ing quimica y le entiendo pues el lenguaje base es la fisica y la matematica sobre todo que casi todo sale con logica.

si dice que tiene miedo de perder su tiempo pues lo va hacer con la revalidacion, ami me paso estudie robotica industrial en ESIME azco y fue una perdida de tiempo total los maestros no hivan calificaban al azar y me cambie a electronica, igual me siento afilado en electronica y programacion , PERO!!!

fue por mi propio esfuerso , estudiando, haciendo muchos experimentos, inventos y tomando algunos cursos externos pues si hubiera salido con lo de la escuela solo sabria poner hola mundo en C y prender un led con una 74ls14 y nada mas.
cosa que a muchos les pasa yo era muy respetado en mi escuela y me pedian ayuda pero porque yo le ponia empeño y me gustaba , alguien que no le gusta pues ni a patadas.

yo creo que el compañero debe saber que le gusta y no estudiar por estudiar como muchos le hacen y terminan odiando la carrera y diciendo concluciones muy subjetivas


----------



## Astrot (Ago 9, 2014)

gracias por la respuesta. yo lo que estudie de ing electronica me gustaba pero realmente fui muy malo o al grado que una materia donde estudiaba el circuito a fondo  por dodne tenia que pasar la corriente y todo eso fue la que reprobraba y nunca pase. claro tengo materias pasadas... pero no todas, decidi cambiarme a La salle ya que en la actual universidad tengo indice alto de reprobadas pero en fin...

Es la salle noroeste donde entraria en Mexico. pero me dio curiosidad por seguirle con mecatronica ya que isempre me dio curiosidad esa carrera en si. la electronica no era lo que yo pense que seria de armar cosas y asi, era mas estudiar cosas electronicas afondo y esas cosas crear tarjetas madre en fin... por eso preguntaba si era parecido mecatronica a electronica.   

pd: punto y aparte tambien decidi ing industrial en calidad yo se que nada que ver con mecatronica pero pues si pueden asesorarme poquito nomas jeje


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ago 9, 2014)

busca asesoria en yahoo respuestas por que aqui o somos ingenieros electronicos , tecnicos o aficionados a la electronica y sus derivados


----------



## Astrot (Ago 10, 2014)

buscare algo mas. ando pensando terminar mi carrera de ing mecatronica en la salle que opinan es que ya llevo algo de electronico pero llego un momento que se me hizo tedioso por tanto examinar circuitos


----------



## LittleBastard (Ago 10, 2014)

Astrot dijo:


> buscare algo mas. ando pensando terminar mi carrera de ing mecatronica en la salle que opinan es que ya llevo algo de electronico pero llego un momento que se me hizo tedioso por tanto examinar circuitos



Como ya te han dicho no pienses en lo que quieres estudiar piensa en lo que quieres hacer, a fin de cuentas es para lo que estudias, sí no te gusta examinar circuitos pues no te dediques a eso, hay un par de materias en mecatrónica que trata sobre estudiar circuitos pero nada complicado o realmente tedioso. Hacer amplificadores, fuentes, drivers, etc...


----------



## Finskey (Ago 10, 2014)

Si examinar por donde pasa la corriente en un circuito te parece tedioso ....  porque empezaste a estudiar electronica?  A que te referís con "hacer placas madres"? en mecatronica vas a tener materias de electronica


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 22, 2014)

En mi caso, ninguna, dado que me recibí de arquitecto, pero de todas maneras soy un tanto autodidacta en diferentes cuestiones (aún así me gusta conversar, oír y escuchar y ser corregido por gente que estudio y que realmente sabe, para instruirme, en buenos términos, claro esta), también estoy para sociabilizar un poco, pedir asistencia, y si llego a tener una experiencia a aportar, con gusto lo hago -aunque suelo andar escaso por un lado, y por otro, lo últimamente logre averiguar, aun siendo datos que suscitan interés, no puedo publicarlas, dado que por un lado son ajenos a las cuestiones tratadas en el foro, y encima van en contra del reglamento, pero bueno, reglas son reglas, guste o no, y hay que respetarlas-


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Dic 4, 2014)

Me he tomado de leer el hilo completo de detalle y así pienso que puedo contribuir algo!

Si lo que hacemos, fuera lo que fuera nos gusta entonces podemos ser buenos en lo que hacemos. Lo inverso también resulta correcto en la mayoría de los casos! Si lo que hacemos nos nos gusta siempre seremos menos capaces que aquellos del ejemplo arriba.

Si lo que quiero es ganar mucha dinero, entonces existe la vieja ley que aquellos mas cercanos al flujo del dinero son los que mas ganan! Un error de muchos "técnicos", sean ingenieros o técnicos es el de estar demasiado orientados a la técnica. la ecuación mas apropiada cuando dinero se quiere ganar es identificar el beneficio para el cliente, valorarlo y ponerle el costo correspondiente. No lo mejor gana, sino aquello que mejor se vende! Microsoft y Apple solían ser el ejemplo!

Si haces carrera, si subes las escalas hay gente que habla de las escalas técnicas y las escalas de administración! Creanme, solo por la escalera no técnica acabas ganando dinero. El título es la llave que abre las puertas, la rosca y el crear beneficios económicos es lo que te permite avanzar!

Lo que cambia en el curso de una carrera es el valorar los beneficios profesionales. Cuando empiezas son temas técnicos, luego es el saber traducir soluciones a beneficios y contribuir a las ganancias. Ya mas tarde es tu experiencia en hacer que las cosas funcionen. Mi último puesto de director en una corporación gringa lo recibí por mis experiencias en el campo de culturas empresariales. El beneficio personal, una vez que ganes mas que cierto nivel, está menos en el dinero sino en la posibilidad de organizar y crear. Como director eres el gran jefe!

Ya mas adelante entra a tomar un papel decisivo el de las redes de contactos que se tienen y de su calidad. Es el aspecto político en las empresas!

Sobre el rol de las matemáticas en el trabajo de ingeniería quisiera también expresarme. Las matemáticas son la herramienta para expresar de forma válida, universal y eficiente casi que cualquier tema. El ingeniero en estos tiempos esta siendo sometido mas y mas a rendir mas trabajo, mas resultados en menor tiempo. A la vez los proyectos se vuelven mas y mas complejos, las capacitaciones requeridas requieren de la participación de mas y mas miembros con capacidades complementarias. Todo esto tiene que lograrse en menor tiempo, a menor costo, mas energéticamente eficiente y ademas mas seguro en su función. Trabajando de la forma tradicional estos objetivos no son combinables!

La forma que veo, aunque aún no muy ampliamente usada es el del diseño por modelación. En que difiere esto de lo que se conoce usando Spice por ejemplo? Los actuales y futuros sistemas, en especial los embebidos, abarcan múltiples campos y la dependencia de ellos el uno sobre el otro son complejas. las herramientas usadas mas comunes son Maple y MapleSim, Matlab y Simulink, Mathematica y SystemModeler o herramientas similares de Dassault por ejemplo!

La posibilidad de combinar las funciones matemáticas de herramientas como Mathematica, Maple y/o Matlab con herramientas de simulación y la interacción entre hardware y software real, se llama software-in-the-loop y hardware-in-the-loop, donde aplicando técnicas de matemáticas discretas y numéricas son usadas, ya casi que es algo establecido. De la ciencia de sistemas proviene el concepto de bloques causales y acausales y eso se refleja en una herramienta gratuita llamada Modelica que se puede descargar del sitio de OpenModelica.org, estos objetos se pueden combinar para describir un modelo que combine electrónica, mecánica sea de movimientos translatóricos o rotativos, neumáticos y/o hidráulicos, termodinámicos y magnéticos, etcétera usando el concepto del "connector" an conjunto con el uso de objetos acausales facilita la modelación de complejos sistemas que combinan múltiples tecnologías y de poder reusar tales trabajos de forma eficiente.

Sin sólidos conocimientos matemáticos resulta imposible usar tales herramientas o de interpretar sus resultados. Sin el uso versado de tales herramientas va a ser mas y mas imposible crear soluciones mercadeables a los costos requeridos y en la brevedad del tiempo sin problemas de calidad. Si alguien empieza una carrera de ingeniería hoy y no tiene el objetivo de prepararse en un mundo mas y mas globalizado a ser capaz de trabajar en tal entorno, que ni pierda un segundo reflexionando en cual especialización se gana mas dinero!

Siendo las matemáticas tan fundamentales en tal escenario, el estudio de las matemáticas a nivel de ingeniero a mi opinion resulta inadecuado! hay una gran diferencia entre la matemática del matemático o físico y la del ingeniero, cosa que aprendí a la dura! El matemático aprende a entender las técnicas matemáticas, el ingeniero aprende a modificar una descripción matemática para adaptarla a una forma elemental a la cual aplica la receta de su solución!

Es mi opinión que para el futuro el saber usar las herramientas que describí para lograr los objetivos impuestos por la competitividad en el mercado, hay que dominar las matemáticas como herramienta. Yo, gracias a que ya no tengo que ser parte del mercado laboral estudio las materias de forma gratuita por Internet que corresponden a los títulos académicos deseados, sin estrés, con todos los beneficios que resultan de poder ver y escuchar las lecturas de los profesores disponibles como videos en el Internet, de poder investigar términos, conceptos y datos sobre personajes usando wikipedia y/o google. Las notas de las lecturas, los videos de las prácticas y sus notas escritas, ejercicios y sus soluciones, antiguos exámenes y sus soluciones. todo está disponible de forma gratuita y de excelente calidad en el Internet. La disciplina personal que se aprende y fortifica estudiando libremente los cursos por ejemplo de la MIT de Boston, la calidad del resultado de tales estudios hace el pasar los examenes algo facil y rápido de logra con seguridad y así adquirir el títuölo académico de la forma mas barata y rápida pero llegando bien preparado. Yo estudio las materias, no por conseguir títulos académicos, sino para poder aplicar tales conocimientos al usar la técnica de diseño por modelación a mi afición del modelismo naval!


----------



## antonioarriaga (Ene 23, 2015)

sin duda alguna las empresas buscan el titulo, pero otro de los casos es que apenas y terminas tu carrera y teniendo titulo en mano te piden experiencia tal que no se puede conseguir sin alguna oportunidad de alguna empresa, lo importante es saber bien lo que haces, tener bien planteado tu aprendizaje y la verdad que realmente te guste.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Ene 24, 2015)

Para una carrera profesional el título universitario abre puertas. Pero lo que realmente cuenta es tu capacidad de contribuir a los objetivos de la empresa. Al principio de la carrera frecuentemente es la tecnología. Yo empecé como ingeniero de aplicaciones, "Field Application Engineer" y muy pronto llegue a ser jefe de un laboratorio técnico. Allí note que la incapacidad de los ingenieros de ventas y de aquello s en el marketing me arruinaron mis proyectos. Así cambie a un puesto de ingeniero de ventas. Muy pronto tuve la responsabilidad para un cliente, una de las mas grandes empresas alemanas en la electrónica y la computación. Así llegue a tener la responsabilidad para ese cliente en todo el mundo. Fue entonces cuando me empezaron a ofrecer puestos donde aquellas empresas se esperaban un beneficio de mis experiencias. Eso es cuando los conocimientos requeridos tienen que ver mas con experiencias de procesos administrativos y de la política empresarial.
El esfuerzo que requiere una carrera exitosa solo es posible a mi opinión si el trabajo cumple mas los criterios de afición que de trabajo!


----------



## Nepper (Feb 4, 2015)

Hasta hace 3 años no sabía que existía la "mecatronica", ahora leo "telemática"...

Dejen de vender humo... la cosa es mecanica o electrica... ¿por que le dan tanta vuelta?

Me metí en "ingeniería electrónica", porque el "Doctorado en Telemecatrónica para ServoNanoMecanismos MagnetoRobóticos" no tenía una buena salida laboral, aunque me encantaba las cosas que podía hacer... ¬_¬ ...

Tengo que aclarar: es un sarcasmo...

Saludos!


----------



## djpcg (Mar 12, 2015)

Especialidad en Telecomunicaciones, En URBE Venezuela.


----------



## LFernandez (Nov 5, 2016)

Yo vengo con la siguiente duda: se va acercando el momento en el cual me tenga que inscribir en la facultad... desde chico sabía que iba a seguir ingeniería electrónica pero hace un tiempito me pico el tema de la ingeniería Informatica. También tengo dudas sobre en que facultad inscribirme... pero eso lo voy a dejar para el final. Voy a empezar haciendo un pro y un contra de lo que me gusta de c/u. Me falto aclarar que soy de Capital Federal, y el tema del viaje mucho no me molesta.

Ing. Electronica:

Me gusta: Diseñar circuitos, entenderlos, plantearlos, y poder crear lo que se me antoje dentro de mis conocimientos obviamente.

No me gusta: La parte de mecanizar un gabinete, el cableado y todo ese lío. No es que no me gusta, si no que me genera fiaca jaja.

Ing. Informatica:

Me gusta: Todo el tema de programación, es algo que me fascina. A demás hice cursos de programación.

No me gusta: Pienso que el laburo es siempre más de lo mismo... y no me quisiera dedicar a programar paginas web, desconozco como es el mercado laboral y la relacion oferta/demanda.

Mi idea también es irme a vivir afuera, así que también desconozco sí hay demanda de Ing. Informaticos. Se que hay mucha demanda de Ingenieros Electronicos.

También me gustaría que me comenten que labores cumple un Ing. Electronico/Informatico, y el campo de trabajo.

Ahora viene la segunda pregunta:


UTN/ITBA/UBA? Hablo de ingeniería electrónica quería saber más o menos cuales eran sus principales diferencias y sus pro y contra. Mi idea es estudiar y al mismo tiempo trabajar... leí por ahí que en ITBA es practicamente imposible estudiar y trabajar al mismo tiempo.


Es buena la UBA en Ing. Informatica? y el ITBA?

Espero sus respuestas. Muchas gracias.


----------



## frincho (May 21, 2019)

Yo le aconsejo que lo combine buscando a una persona o taller de electrónica, para que valla a familiarizado con los componentes electrónicos y verá qué servirá para el futuro. La lectrinica es  la mejor carrera para mí consecto .


----------



## Hellmut1956 (May 22, 2019)

Vuelvo a promocionar lo que personalmente veo como una gran ventaja hoy en comparacion con el entorno en los 80. En el Internet se ofrecen cursos gratuitos para casi todos los temas y las fuentes de estos cursos son nuy amplios. El termino "MOOC" en Inglés es como se llama esto.

Como muy bien se te ha presentado aquí en el hilo, hay una via práctica y es aquella de realmente "jugar". El armar muchos circuitos y en programarlos usando placas como las del tipo Arduino, ESP32/ESP8266 y RaspBerry Pi son muy buena y económica plaraformas.

La otra vía es la mas académica y teórica, son esos cursos de nivel universitario que se ofrecen. Hay ofertas de universidades de habla hispánica, allí busca usando por ejemplo Google para encontrarlas e investigarlas, De habla Inglés hay bastantes portales donde se puede investigar las ofertas y tomar tales cursos. edX, Coursera, ClassCentral, FutureLearn y de la MIT de Boston. MIT OCW. Los cursos universitarios en el Internet son totalmente gratuitos y requieren un pago mínimo si te quieres dejar certificar un curso.

Si tu intensión es estudiar una carrera universitaria tantp en la temática de Informatica como en la de electrónica se requiere aprender las matemáticas del tipo usado en las universidades. Un curso que me dió muchísimo es un curso que proviene de la universidad de Stanford, California, "Intrución al pensar matemático", "Introduction to Mathematical Thinking". Es un curso que estudiantes de la universidad de Stanford pueden tomar para la preparación de sus estudios. Un punto que puede ser una explicación porqué muchos que empiezan a estudiar una carrera universitaria frequentemente fallan en matemáticas a pesar de haber tenido calificaciones excelentes en su carrera de bachilleres. El pone que lo que se llama matemáticas durante los años de bachillerato son aplicar metodologías para calcular los resultados, mientras que en el ámbito universitario se requiere como primer paso aprender/realizar que es el adquirir las técnicas de pensar matemáticas.

Yo me fui a las universidades aquí en Munich, Alemania y luego me conseguí de cuales cursos consiste el estudio en todos los semestres, tanto de Bachelor, como de Master. Con esa información me fui a los portales arriba mencionados y me busque un curso con un profesor cuyo estilo era lo mas adecuado para mi forma de aprender y entender. Estudiando los cursos de matemáticas que son requisistos de haber aprobado antes de entrar a la universidad me volví a sinchronizar con esas materias décadas después de haber hecho mi bachiller y mi estudio universitario. Los cursos existen que ofrecen videos de cada clase del profesor durante el semestre y frequentemente tambien de las clases de los asistentes mas dedicados a aplicar las materia. Igualmente ofrecen gratuitamente el contenido de los textos que acompañan el curso universitario. A mi me gusto, que de ta modo tenia disponible la clase del profesor 24/7 y que podía repetir cualquier parte el número de veces para captar lo prsentado y saber aplicarlo. Así si estudias los cursos que van a componer el primer semestre de la carrera y de la universidad que escojas, después en la universidad ya vas super preparado.


----------



## Pachamama321 (Jun 19, 2019)

Estuidar ingenieria no es nada facil porque tienes que invertir mucho tiempo en matematicas y si no eres aliado de los numeros puede que no te vaya bien, es una eleccion que hay que tomar sentados en familia porque es una carrera dura y para valientes


----------



## Trenso (Oct 25, 2019)

Si estudias Ingeniería de Sistemas , estudias para ser un gerente con conocimientos informáticos y aprendes lo que es el orden y la organización...


----------



## Strong81 (May 30, 2020)

Son electrónico, este año(el 5 de marzo antes de la pandemia gracias a Dios) me recibí de técnico superior mecatronico que casi me costo la vida pero eso es otra historia, me interesa la Ingeniería Electromecánica, en un futuro, no se si me recibiré porque tengo que trabajar....en fin


----------



## RamonMJ (Jun 12, 2020)

Hola compañeros del foro,

He visto este hilo de discusión respecto de si la carrera de electrónica vale la pena o no. Voy a dar mi humilde opinión por la experiencia que he tenido en mi corta vida (tengo 25 años).

La electrónica siempre ha sido mi pasión, desde los 12 años cuando empecé con los libros de la AFHA y a desmontar calculadoras, radios, tv's y microondas. Me maravillaba con todo aquello, aquellas pistas, aquellas ciudades en miniatura que constituyen los componentes, transfo de MAT montados encima de la placa de c.i. de un TV por ejemplo.

Mi aprendizaje empezó así. Desmontando, siendo curioso, buscando libros en la biblioteca pública de mi barrio. También quemando cosas, muchas cosas. Muchos Saleskit nuevos de mi padre guardados en su cajita de cartón. Los quemaba por confundir las patitas de los transistores. Lo primero que quemé todavía me acuerdo, fue una pequeña alarma, lo siguiente un pastor electrónico.

Poco tiempo después, como a los 14 o 15 años, descubrí la radio Telefunken a válvulas que mi padre tenía. La llama de la curiosidad volvió a encenderse e intenté entender sus partes: la zona de la alimentación, qué eran aquellos botes metálicos con posibilidad de ajuste (botes F.I.), la antena orientable interior (era realmente galena), el fantástico condensador tándem de dos secciones, etc.

Con esa edad, mis ahorros no eran muchos, no más de unos 30e. Como otros niños, yo no tenía paga, pero sabía bien a qué iba a destinar aquel pequeño capital y me compré un detector de presencia de Saleskit.

Estudie libros por mi cuenta, al mismo tiempo que estudiaba en el instituto. Libros diversos, libros de electricidad, libros de transformadores (de los de las líneas eléctricas), libros de electrónica fundamental (basados en cálculos elementales). Sobre todo, eran libros muy cualitativos.

Como a los 16 años, contacté con un radioaficionado que me regaló un televisor Philips 19-TE-395 A. Un televisor que reparé junto a mi padre. Encontré la tecnología de válvulas como algo fascinante, casi mágico.

Al llegar al bachillerato, tuve que elegir el tema de mi trabajo. Estaba entre dos, uno de ciencias o uno de tecnología. Las ciencias me atraían mucho, pero la electrónica todavía me llamaba más. Escogí el tema de un robot seguidor.

Realicé el robot. Lo hice a mi manera. Haciendo a mano el circuito impreso y quemando varias placas. Al final el robot corrió y seguía una línea negra sobre fondo blanco. Algo básico, lo sé.

Me gradué y llegó el momento de escoger qué estudios seguir. Tenía dos cosas en mente. Electrónica o ciencias. Por dejarme influenciar por la opinión de mi madre, la cual me dijo que con la electrónica jamás haría nada, que a mí no se me daban bien las cosas prácticas (pues el robot me costó mucho, aún lo simple que era), que observara a mi padre cómo yo no era igual que él y que a pesar de eso, él era técnico y apenas tenía trabajo de ello. Que observara a mis profesores de tecnología, que justamente lo eran porque no tenían otro trabajo como ingenieros que eran. Total, ante semejante motivación (negativa), corté de raíz con mi interés por la electrónica. Ni siquiera volví a hablar con mi tutor del trabajo durante mucho tiempo. No volví a coger libros ni a tocar el soldador.

Después de tres años en la facultad de física, de haber llegado a cierto conocimiento de las leyes naturales, después de una crisis personal, después de haberme sacado un ciclo de Formación profesional que nada tiene que ver con la electrónica, y de haber trabajado de ello incluso, me encuentro en este punto:

Desde 2018, año en que terminé el ciclo de FP, hasta ahora:

Cinco etapas de potencia a transistores, una de ellas fallida, dos previos (cuyo esquema saque de aquí), un protector de altavoces, dos experiencias con el TDA 2005, cuatro pequeñas fuentes de alimentación, dos de ellas simétricas y una regulada con un LM.

Reparación de la parte del amplificador de un magnetofon Grundig a válvulas, reparación de un tocadiscos Philips a válvulas.

Creación de la placa de CI para construir una etapa de potencia con PCL86 o PCL82.

Recuperación de mi interés general por la electrónica.

Yo no seguí los estudios a los que apuntaba desde bien joven. Tampoco terminé los que empecé. Me sigue gustando mucho la electrónica. Sé que de momento, he copiado algunas cosas, lejos de hacerlas de cero y ser original. También sé que el promedio de disgustos que me llevo experimentando es mayor que el de satisfacciones.

Sé que me gusta mucho, que no soy amigo de la informática ni de la programación, pero también sé que tengo lagunas por todos sitios.
Es el camino del que va solo y tiene el soporte único de la ayuda que en foros como este brindáis los que tenéis más conocimientos.

Los libros pueden ser muy buenos y fundamentales, pero nada como las indicaciones de un compañero más experimentado.

La curiosidad y el interés no te los despierta ninguna carrera, pero sí que te tendrás un título y tal que acredita que tienes ciertos conocimientos. Convertirse en un ingeniero o un buen técnico es diferente, es algo que uno ya lleva dentro y que unos estudios ayudan a dar más solidez.

Desde mi punto de vista, hablo por los planes de estudios de instis / unis que conozco, hay asignaturas que realmente son paja metida metida para abultar, mucho paja, pocas horas prácticas, pocas ganas de conectar lo teórico con lo palpable y la experimentación. Y en definitiva, unos conocimientos orientados a producir estudiantes que satisfagan las necesidades de la demanda del mercado.

No voy a decir que creo que la vía es formarse en lo que a uno le guste y le apasione, porque ahí está mi ejemplo, pero que sí, esa es mi opinión.

Saludos


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Jun 12, 2020)

Ramón, muy bien puedo seguir tu "carrera". En cierto sentido hay ciertas paralelas. Yo tengo 63 años, otra generación. La edad donde vale comparar fue mi tiempo en el bachillerato en Bogotá, Colombia de 1070 al 76.. Como bachiller fui muy regularondo. Pero tuve y cultivé mi afición por la ciencia ficción y el hobby de aeromodelismo. Del 76 al 79 hice mi bachiller alemán en un internado en baviera. Allí pude vivir lo que significa ser un alumno brillante. Gran contraste con mi tiempo de bachiller. Tuve como curso especial física y en el trabajo final del último semestre tuve que estudiar un diodo. Me conseguí un buen libro de física de nivel universitario y estudie el diodo realizado como tubo. Cuando el profesor recibió mi trabajo quedó aterrado, pues lo que me había mostrado era un diodo semiconductor. De dónde demonios ya debería haber sabido que diodos entonces actuales ya eran semiconductores y no tenía ni idea de la existencia de componentes basados en semiconductores. Ese fue mi primer contacto con la electrónica!

Debido a mi afición por la ciencia ficción a finales del 76 tenía las opciones de estudiar física, materia que hasta el día de hoy me interesa y estudio. La otra era una una especialización de Técnica de aero- y de espacio, Luft- und Raumfahrt, de la carrera de ingeniero mecánico. Honradamente me auto estimaba entonces y hoy, incapaz de aprender el idioma "de las matemáticas", expresarme en ella y pensar en ella y por lo tanto incapaz de la carrera de físico. De allí resulta que me embarque en la carrera de ingeniería mecánica encontrándome con estudiantes que habían pasado su juventud laborando en sus carros. Es doloroso tener que aceptar que la ingeniería mecánica era igual de inadecuada para mí como lo era la física.

Así tomaba trabajos ofertados a estudiantes y empecé a trabajar para una empresa alemana que construía grúas para contenedores como traductor e intérprete técnico de Alemán y Español y el proyecto inicial era la completa traducción de los manuales y la documentación técnica de grúas para contenedores que compraba el estado Ecuatoriano para sus puertos de Manta y Guayaquil. Realmente llegó un momento donde noté que no pensaba en Alemán o Español sino de una forma diferente. Eso significaba que el expresarme y/o traducir entre esos 2 idiomas no era n proceso de traducción de un lenguaje en el que pensaba y uno en el que hablaba. Esa capacidad existió mientras que trabajaba en esos proyectos. Aproveche eso y saque oficialmente mis títulos de traductor e intérprete entre Alemán y Español.

Como persona perezosa me ingenié formas de lograr un máximo de rendimiento. Así me gané 10.000 marcos alemanes en un fin de semana durante el cual estudiantes de ingeniería escribían la traducción de los textos en dibujos técnicos con casi ningún esfuerzo de mi lado y con la plata me compré el primer carro un flamante Alfasud. Pero ambicioso como soy concebí un sistema de computación de apoya de la traducción. La empresa que lo construyó basándose en mis especificaciones fue incapaz de realizarlo y después de largos pleitos gané. Gané, pero no ví ningún pesito por la empresa y el propietario se declararon en bancarrota. 

Pero en el contexto de ese pleito tenía que instruir tanto mi abogado como el juez y así hice un estudio sobre uno de los 2 primeros procesadores gráficos, TI y National Semiconductor Corporation. El concepto de NSC lo consideraba superior, pero mostraba errores de conceptos que resultaban de que el concepto presentado no era realmente adecuado para ese producto. Tuve la ocasión de discutir la materia con un "Field Application Engineer, FAE" de NSC. Durante una visita de ese FAE a una conferencia de NSC en Santa Clara, CA, allá le presentaron lo que le había contado. Así cuando volvieron a Alemania me contactaron con la oferta de ser FAE para esa familia de procesadores gráficos, la DP8500. Tengo una carta que le había escrito a mi papá donde le conté que astronómico suelo recibía, que me dieron un flamante nuevo BMW 525e como carro para uso profesional y privado. Le dije que haber cuanto tiempo les tomaría notar mis inexistentes conocimientos de electrónica, pero mientras tanto podía acumular plata para después. Fue el principio de 2 décadas en donde la mayor parte fue trabajando en empresas gringas de semiconductores y luego de telecomunicaciones.

Cuento esto para dar un ejemplo que las cosas aveces van por rutas sorpresivas y que lo mas importante es creer en uno mismo de forma realista.

Muy bien considero tu clara definición de amar la electrónica, pero no la informática. Durante la segunda década de mi carrera profesional el mundo creaba soluciones digitales y tenía la apariencia que la electrónica análoga era tecnología caducada. Al final de mi tiempo con Motorola Semiconductores durante una de las presentaciones técnicas que los centros de investigación daban cada 3 meses estos presentaron una componente que llamaban "autobahn". Era un serializador/deserialización de datos de altísima velocidad. Por muy buenos contactos que tenía con los centros de investigación y diseño de la Siemens Nixdorf y por algunas experiencias que tuve como ingeniero de ventas responsable para Motorola de esa empresa en todo el mundo, sabía que enlaces seriales de alta velocidad, que ya se conocían en los tiempos de los "mainframes" estaba por volver al mundo de los servidores y Workstations. Así fomenté un equipo de ingenieros de electrónica análoga a llevar esa tecnología a su madurez. De allí estos crearon una empresa llamada "Inova Semiconductores" y crearon la componente llamada "GigaStar".

Por eso mi recomendación: Trata de identificar de forma objetiva donde ves tus fuertes y donde no y reflexiona donde y como tales talentos son de beneficio. Persigue tus objetivos con toda tu energía, reflexiona si tus fuertes y debilidades aún son las mismas y que tales capacidades son de valor para aquellos que quieres que te empleen. Yo tuve la fortuna que mi autoestima de mis capacidades y debilidades eran correctas y que la electrónica que casi que era desconocida entonces si era lo que debería haber estudiado.

Así hoy sigo cursos gratuitos disponibles de las mas prestigiosas universidades y portales, para capacitarme en conocimientos que requiero para mi hobby.


----------



## JAVCh12 (Jul 8, 2020)

Buenas,
tengo dudas sobre la carrera que voy a llevar en la Universidad, ya que quiero sacar Ingieneria Electrónica e Ingieneria Electromecánica
pero nose cual estudiar primero o si estudiarlas al mismo tiempo
tengo conocimientos en ambas materias, principalmente en electrónica ya que el tema de industria, automatización y demás no lo tocamos mucho en mi colegio
si alguien me puede aconsejar se los agradezco


----------



## Gasparv (Jul 17, 2020)

En mi opinión vivimos en la Era de la Comunicación, así que elegiría Telecomunicaciones.
Si escoges electrónica industrial, mira lo relacionado con robótica.
Si tuviera edad -que no la tengo ya- y en España, escogería Solar y Fotovoltáica pues hay un mercado inmenso esperando profesionales preparados.
La empresas, realmente, valoran más la experiencia que la titulación: ¿Qué sabe usted hacer?


----------



## JAVCh12 (Jul 17, 2020)

Gasparv dijo:


> En mi opinión vivimos en la Era de la Comunicación, así que elegiría Telecomunicaciones.
> Si escoges electrónica industrial, mira lo relacionado con robótica.
> Si tuviera edad -que no la tengo ya- y en España, escogería Solar y Fotovoltáica pues hay un mercado inmenso esperando profesionales preparados.
> La empresas, realmente, valoran más la experiencia que la titulación: ¿Qué sabe usted hacer?



Mmmm, en mi colegio llevo la carrera de Electronica Indjstrial donde adquiri conocimientos principalmente de electronica para hacer circuitos de varios tipos, tambien instalaciones electricas, un poco de programacion y automatizacion industrial con PLC


----------



## RamonMJ (Sep 24, 2020)

Hola Hellmut1956, ¿qué tal? Tal como apuntas, es muy probable seguir un camino que diste mucho de lo lineal. Es decir, casi nunca va A, luego B y luego C para llegar a W. A veces, es posible iniciar caminos que nos reorientan la ruta y después de algunos tumbos llegamos a destino, W, aunque este lo fomentemos a diario.

Respecto de lo que dices de calibrar bien las capacidades es toda una habilidad que estoy aprendiendo todavía. Los fuertes y las debilidades son cuestiones que uno va descubriendo a medida que abre puertas nuevas dentro de un área de conocimiento. En ese proceso, uno va viendo en qué terrenos puede avanzar con menor dificultad y más confianza, y aquellos en los que sabe que le va a costar más tener un conocimiento más profundo.

Este curso empiezo el grado univ. de Electrónica Industrial. Primer curso: formación básica de mates, física y pinceladas de programación en C. Hasta segundo no se hace nada específicamente de electrónica.


----------



## Madrid427 (Oct 23, 2020)

Debido a la pandemia y motivos personales, he tenido que parar la universidad, voy actualmente por un 8vo semestre (de 10) en la carrera, bastante avanzado, sin embargo por diversas razones, como la velocidad a la que se avanza en la universidad y lo EXTENSO que es cada materia y tema, no he tenido el tiempo para profundizar en cada tema de manera adecuada, y siento que aun hay varias cosas en las que flaqueo y no me siento satisfecho con mis conocimientos actuales. Actualmente tengo un semestre entero (6meses) libres, los cuales decidí tomar para reforzar y mejorar mis conocimientos, a lo que me lleva a la pregunta: 
*¿En cuales temas debería centrarme?* a cuales debería darles mas atención? Cuales ayudan mas en general? Debería enfocarme en el análisis circuital, en la parte de control, en la parte matemática, sistema analógicos, digitales, radiación y propagación, en cual? Me gustaría reforzar mis habilidades matemáticas, ya que en la parte de control y radiación se usan mucho y me supusieron un problema a la hora de estudiar y podría ayudarme a la hora de realizar los análisis, sin embargo, no se que tan útil sea a la hora de la practica en el ámbito laboral.
Me gustaría la opinión de un profesional con experiencia, o al menos alguien con un basto conocimiento en la materia, me interesa seriamente mejorar como futuro ingeniero, gracias! 
Psdt: Si se preguntan, por que no le pregunto a alguno de mis profesores, es porque NINGUNO sirve, son todos unos mediocres, no tengo la dicha de tener un buen profesor y durante toda la carrera he tenido que ser autodidacta.


----------



## capitanp (Oct 23, 2020)

El conocimiento no ocupa lugar


----------



## Denis123 (Oct 27, 2020)

Hola, quiero estudiar Ingeniería electrónica automática y industrial pero no se decidirme entre estudiarla en  o en Vigo. 
Cual consideran ustedes una mejor universidad?


----------



## Scooter (Oct 27, 2020)

La mejor la UPV de Valencia, lo sabe todo el mundo...
O la UMH de Elche estaría en la duda ahora mismo.


Es que he estudiado en las dos y son las que conozco.
Si te parece que están lejos, espera que ahora te dirán las de Argentina...


Salvo catástrofe el resultado depende más de ti que del sitio. Al final es el alumno el que tiene que hacer las cosas, los profesores* estamos de acompañantes, pastores, guías, motivadores o algo así.

*Soy profesor de ciclos formativos, no de universidad


----------



## Denis123 (Oct 27, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> La mejor la UPV de Valencia, lo sabe todo el mundo...
> O la UMH de Elche estaría en la duda ahora mismo.
> 
> 
> ...


Muchisimas gracias pero no tengo opción de estudiar fuera de Galicia por asuntos personales, si sabes algo sobre esas universidades (son las únicas que dan la carrera  que busco en Galicia) estaría muy agradecido


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 27, 2020)

Actualmente las Universidad venden los diplomas , los alunos quieren conprar y los profesores obstaculizan un poquito lo proceso , jajajajajajajaja
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 27, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> Es que he estudiado en las dos y son las que conozco.
> Si te parece que están lejos, espera que ahora te dirán las de Argentina...


Por estas latitudes (Argentina) tenemos varias universidades "De excelencia", pero creo que al interesado le quedan un tanto alejadas


----------



## apps1974z (Oct 27, 2020)

Da igual donde estudies, no vas a aprender mucho del mundo real en la carrera, sólo te van a dar un título. Preparate para estudiar muchas matemáticas de las que el 90% no sirve para nada, otro 50% de la carrera que no verás jamás una vez termines, y 6 o 7 asignaturas de electrónica que será donde aprendas algo.


----------



## FelML (Oct 27, 2020)

No conozco ninguna de las dos, pero un factor a tener en cuenta son los medios de transporte. Deberias de considerar las conexiones desde tu punto de residencia, si vas a ir y venir todos dias o vas a vivir en un piso o residencia. Si vas a vivir en piso o residencia deberias de gestiona el problema lo antes posible, no vaya a ser que no lo hagas a tiempo. En este caso tambien importa la distancia y transporte a tu residencia habitual ya que posiblemente todos o muchos fines de semana vayas a casa.
Si al principio te agobias, no te desesperes, el cambio puede se muy grande con lo que estas acostumbrado. Animo y suerte con tus estudios.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 27, 2020)

Creo que deberías de considerar.cual te resulta más cómoda, salvo que tengas una clara preferencia.
Y si preguntas es porque no la tienes.

Cuando hice la IT Industrial podía ir a Alcoi o a Valencia pero sí que tenía una clara preferencia. Soy de Alicante.
Cuando hice el segundo ciclo fue por comodidad, ni me plantee de lejos volver a Valencia pese a que la consideraba mucho mejor.


Al final hay dos cosas, la titulitis para lo que es indiferente donde obtuviste la cartulina y otra lo que tú sepas que depende enteramente de ti y en muy poca medida del entorno.

Respecto a si vale o no, yo considero que si que vale y si que he aprendido mucho en ambos casos, parte los he aplicado y parte sirvieron de base para desarrollar otras cosas.


PD. Lo de la UPV y la UMH era broma.


----------



## BenitoDuce (Mar 10, 2021)

Estoy comentando aqui porque considero que es mas adecuado que comentarlo en el tema "Grado Superior de Electricidad y Electronica", que pienso es mas especifico.

Esto de estudiar tal o cual ingenieria, depende mucho de tu contexto social y tus gustos, conocerse uno mismo. Si vives en la ciudad A, y quieres estudiar Ing X y lo mas cerca que una Universidad, publica o privada, la ofrece queda en la ciudad B a unos 1000km de distancia, tenes que considerar no solo tus recursos economicos, sino tambien si tenes o no familia en esa ciudad o al menos conocidos, tu capacidad para trabajar y poder subsistir en esa ciudad sino tenes a nadie (a menos que consigas una buena beca) y tu capacidad de estudio. Y eso solo el principio, porque una vez dentro de la ciudad B, necesitas buscar una residencia en una urbanizacion o barrio que te transmita seguridad, quede lo mas cerca posible de tu universidad y posible trabajo, el sistema de transporte (aunque muchas universidades lo tienen), que tenga buenos servicios basicos, te quede cerca lugares imprescindibles (hospital, super mercado, etc) y un largo etc etc etc. Todo esto se debe planificar muy bien.



Oculto: Historia Personal



A mi desde pequeño me encanto siempre la Astronomía, leí tantos libros y revistas que encontrara, o me pasaba horas viendo programas en Discovery. Mi sueño era construir una nave espacial y yo mismo volarla  Antes de graduarme de bachiller, a nosotros nos hacían una prueba para medir nuestros conocimientos (se hacia a nivel nacional) y nos daban un libro de 1000 paginas con todas las ofertas académicas de las distintas universidades. Nunca encontré la carrera "Astronomía". Para aquella época, el Internet era una rareza en mi comunidad, por lo que no podía consultar adecuadamente.

Pues bien, pensé seguir el camino de una las personas a las cuales admiraba, el Dr Carl Sagan. Se me dan muy bien las matemáticas, física y química, por lo que decidí estudiar licenciatura en Física (o Física pura como la llaman por acá) en una de las mejores universidades del país. También desde joven, me había llamado mucho la Economía; creo que era el único pibe de 15 años que tomaba un periódico y aparte de leer primeramente la sección de deportes, a veces lo hacia con la sección de finanzas (y no compraba periódico que no la tuviera). Entonces dentro de las 3 opciones, coloque Física y Economía. 

Debido a mis buenas calificaciones, obtuve un cupo para estudiar Física en esa Universidad ubicada a unas 9 horas en Autobús. Pero mis padres no tenían los suficientes recursos económicos, no conocían a nadie ni tenían familiares en esa ciudad, y yo no tuve la determinación (mi error) de irme y sobrevivir por mis medios allá. Ya que me resigne a no estudiar ninguna de las dos carreras, entonces considere la opción de entrar en la fuerza aérea y convertirme en piloto y tomar alguna especialidad en ingeniería aeronáutica dentro de la misma. No contaba con una cosa: me diagnosticaron una enfermedad congénita del corazón, el cual al verse sometido a una carga física durante breve tiempo, empezaba a fallar. Por lo tanto, tampoco pude entrar.

Me buscaron una solución y era estudiar en un ciudad, no tan avanzaba, a unas 6 horas de mi pueblo. Allí tenia a familiares y podría estar un tanto bien. Pero la mejor universidad, que es la mejor de mi región, no tenia ninguna carrera afín a mis gustos. Así que me pude a revisar los pensums, y al final estudie Ingeniería Industrial. Era lo mas cercano a las ciencias que encontré (los primeros semestres) y lo mas cercano a Economía (hay varias materias de contabilidad, administración y obviamente de la ciencia económica en cuestión). Y acá me tenes: de eso me gradué y de eso trabajo. Así que mira todo lo que recorrí desde Astronomía, Física, Ingeniería Aeronáutica, Economía, y por ultimo Ingeniería Industrial.

Por supuesto, he hecho varios cursos acordes con mi carrera y en internet hago alguno que otro que me pueda ofrecer un certificado o simplemente por curiosidad (por ejemplo, lo de programacion de Software). Veran como he saltado de un lado a otro, y la idea es nunca quedarse asi tal cual estas. Ahora estoy aprendiendo un poco de electronica de forma autodidacta y a mi ritmo.Pero eso es mi caso





Si tienen el privilegio de vivir en una parte donde ofrezcan las carreras que quieren estudiar, pues no desaprovechen esa oportunidad. Estudien y traten de entrar en las Universidades mas reconocidas. Y si por el contrario estas en mi caso, trata de buscar alternativas y luego mas adelante puedes estudiar eso que tanto querias. Un titulo universitario te abre muchas puertas. Y escoge carreras con las cuales te sientas identificado o sean afines a lo que en un principio querias estudiar y no pudiste. Hoy en dia con el internet, es facil encontrar recomendaciones o guia sobre que te puede esperar en esa carrera y esa universidad.

Saludos.


----------



## Alanli (May 24, 2021)

Mi especialidad es la ingeniería de la información electrónica, y he aprendido algunos conocimientos de software y algunos conocimientos de hardware durante mis años de universidad. Hay muchas cosas electrónicas básicas que se pueden aprender, creo que mi especialidad es muy buena.


----------



## Josen (Ene 15, 2022)

Hola a todos!!
Estoy estudiando actualmente un máster de electrónica, que tiene dos ramas, una de potencia y otra de digital, especifico un poco más de qué va cada cosa, con rama de potencia me refiero a convertidores DC/DC, rectificadores, control de motores, acondicionamiento para energías renovables... todo el tema que tiene que ver con la conversión de energía y la alimentación. Con la rama de digital me refiero a FPGAs, programación en Verilog, procesado de señal, diseño de circuitos digitales, etc.

La cosa es que a mí siempre me ha gustado más la rama de potencia, pero ahora estoy empezando a dudar entre una y otra, por las siguientes razones, la primera es que a mí me gustaría trabajar en algo que sea un poco mezcla de todo, tocar hardware y software, me refiero a que no sea sólo programación, también estar en un laboratorio, montando circuitos, probando, etc. Pensaba que la rama de potencia era más parecido a eso que la de digital, pero ahora tengo mis dudas, además en la rama de potencia también se da bastante programación para los controladores, otro punto es que veo la rama de digital mucho más verátil que la rama de potencia, con muchas más aplicaciones, pero no me gustaría dedicarme únicamente a la programación.

Por eso vengo aquí, que seguro hay personas mucho más experimentadas y con muchos años de trabajo, para que un poco me podáis orientar, si trabajáis en una de estas ramas, me gustaría saber qué hacéis en concreto y cómo veis el futuro laboral de ambas. 

Un saludo y gracias!


----------

